# Lehrvideos Fahrtechnik



## Marc B (24. März 2014)

*Ich habe in diesen von @Alpe7 erstellten Thread mit Lehrvideos die Videos aus dem von @Marc B erstellten Thread geschoben. Daher ist die Reihenfolge jetzt etwas durcheinander.
-swe68 *
Hi mal wieder 

Im Internet findet man ja viele interessante Fahrtechnik Videos, dieser Thread könnte dazu dienen aktuelle Videos und Eure Favoriten hier zu posten.

Ich mache den Anfang mit neuen Videos von Chris Smith, Kurt Exenberger und Manfred Stromberg:
















Ride on und viel Spaß beim visuellen Lernen 
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

in diesem Thread geht es darum aktuelle oder auch ältere Lehrvideos zum Thema MTB-Fahrtechnik zu bündeln.

Es gibt über die vielen Threads hier verteilt bereits sehr gute Videos. Vielleicht kann man diese hier zusammentragen und die jeweils erklärte Technik dazu schreiben, damit man das passende Video über die Suchfunktion finden kann.


Kurventechnik:





Pumpen:





Steile Abfahrten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. März 2014)

Den Begriff Lehrvideo habe ich nie verwendet, ich hielt Fahrtechnik Video für verständlich, deshalb dieser Titel 

Aber whatever Alpe7 hat es ja genau so gemacht, wie Du es meintest mit Deinem Begriff.

Einer meiner Favoriten ist die Serie von Fabien Barel, ich hoffe er liefert bald mal neue Clips


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. März 2014)

Aktuelle Enduro und Kurventechnik mit Fabien Barel
http://www.epictv.com/player/embed-player/274416


----------



## Marc B (26. März 2014)

Martyn Ashton ist seit seinem Sturz bei einer Show in 2013 gelähmt (Beine), Respekt für seine Lebensfreude und die Kraft, mit der er diese Aufgabe bewältigt. 

Hier erklärt er Drop-Techniken:


----------



## Marc B (26. März 2014)

Treppen sind ja ein Thema, das in Fahrtechnik Videos selten behandelt wird - hier eine Ausnahme:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. März 2014)

Bunny Hop:


----------



## Marc B (26. März 2014)

Greg Minnaar gibt hier tolle Tipps für schnelles Bergabfahren:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. März 2014)

Hinterradversetzen mit Harald Philipp:


----------



## Marc B (27. März 2014)

Der Manual - ein mal präsentiert von einem XC-Fahrer und ein mal vom Dirtjump-Crack


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. März 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Hinterrad versetzen:


Das ist schön anzusehen, aber kein Lehrvideo. Es macht Reklame fürs Biken im Ötztal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Hinterrad versetzen:



Bitte löschen. Hüftimpuls ist einfach nicht der richtige weg zum Hinterradversetzen bzw nicht in dem umfang wie er das in dem video zeigt. Aber das wurde ja hier schon zig mal diskutiert.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. März 2014)

Dann postet bitte gute Lehrvideos in denen die Technik eurer Meinung nach besser dargestellt wird.
Besonders im Bereich Hinterradversetzen ist es sehr schwer da etwas gutes zu finden und ich wollte es jetzt am Anfang wie in der Lehrmethodik vom Leichten zum Schweren mit jeweils drei Videos halten.
Also Danke für die Hinweise und tobt euch aus


----------



## Marc B (27. März 2014)

Zwei schöne Videos zum Thema "Pumpen"


----------



## Marc B (27. März 2014)

Okay, das ist dann Ansichtssache, "Lehrvideo" wäre mir gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen der Begriff - aber man lernt ja nie aus 

Ob man die Threads zusammenfassen kann, wäre eine Frage an die Moderatoren 

Was Schönes von Maxi:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. März 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Besonders im Bereich Hinterradversetzen ist es sehr schwer da etwas gutes zu finden


Da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht. Ich habe eine kurze Sequenz gefunden, auf der jemand sehr schön um die Kurve kommt. Ob das nun old School oder new School ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=td5G4zC1fDk&NR=1
lässt sich irgendwie nicht einfügen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. März 2014)

Mir fällt nun im Rahmen der Recherche für diesen Thread auch auf, dass es allgemein recht schwer ist, inhaltlich gute Lehrvideos in deutscher Sprache zu finden.

Nur mal als Beispiel mit dem Hinterradversetzen: Hier erkennt man bei Harald sehr gut, dass er _für sich_ eine gute Methodik gefunden hat das HRversetzen, so wie er es im Trail anwendet, anderen zu zeigen. Eine Fahrtechnik aus erster Hand verständlich erklärt, sozusagen.
Die Videos von Fabien Barel finde ich persönlich auch sehr gut. Allerdings ist dann das Problem, dass man zusätzlich zum inhaltlichen auch noch die Sprache des Videos verarbeiten muss...
Allgemein scheint es mir so, dass die Leute im englisch- und französischsprachigen Raum um einiges weiter sind als wir hier im Bereich MTB-Fahrtechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (28. März 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht. Ich habe eine kurze Sequenz gefunden, auf der jemand sehr schön um die Kurve kommt. Ob das nun old School oder new School ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=td5G4zC1fDk&NR=1
> lässt sich irgendwie nicht einfügen.



Old- oder New-School ist mir auch relative egal. Prio - es muss im Trail funktionieren. Ob besser oder nicht ist egal. Dann nehm ich zuerst das, was leichter zu erlernen ist. Ist es das Bessere, glück gehabt. Wenn nicht, wird sich das dann im zweiten Schritt erarbeitet.
In meinem Alter habe ich einfach ein Zeitproblem. Da kann ich nicht jeden Tag stundenlang üben.


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2014)

Ich kann ja mal schauen ob ich es am Wochenende mal schaffe ein video zu machen zum thema spitzkehren. Ich hab mich dabei nämlich auch nur auf fotos gesehen.


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2014)

Schönes Video, leider ohne Erklärungen, die folgen in den Videos da drunter:


----------



## Marc B (28. März 2014)

Die beiden Hey Coach Videos sind gut gemacht:


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2014)

Neues von Manfred Stromberg, Kompression / Senke:

*http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/mtb-fahrtechnik-tipps-mit-dem-mountainbike-durch-eine-senke.1079090.2.htm*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (1. April 2014)

Ich war zuletzt mit Harald Philipp biken, er hat mir seine Versetz-Technik ohne Hüftimpuls gezeigt. Sehr interessant und ich denke, dass beide Techniken ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Man muss halt immer offen sein für Input. 
Hier ein Video bei der durch die Versetz-Technik die effizienteste Race-Fahrweise demonstriert und erläutert wird:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. April 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich war zuletzt mit Harald Philipp biken, er hat mir seine Versetz-Technik ohne Hüftimpuls gezeigt.


War das zufällig bei dem Liteville Testevent in Wiesbaden?

Das Video zu der "Endo-Technique" im "Switchback" ist sehr interessant, aber wie der Videotitel schon sagt handelt es sich dabei um eine Analyse. Zudem wurde nur eine sehr kurze Sequenz im Renntempo heraus gegriffen. Sicherlich für Enduroracer aufschlußreich, aber als "Lehrvideo" imho weniger geeignet.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. April 2014)

Kompression / Senke durchfahren mit Manfred Stromberg:






Hauptaugenmerk bei dieser Technik liegt auf dem gekonnten Wechsel zwischen Grund- und Aktivposition und dem damit verbundenen Wechsel zwischen "locker" und "Körperspannung". Die Senke gibt dann das Timing vor. Man will schließlich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wieder hochkommen, aber zugleich nicht wie eine Schildkröte im "Tal" auf dem Rücken enden.
Um diesen Wechsel isoliert und mit weniger Gefälle/Steigung zu trainieren bieten sich Pumptracks geradezu hervorragend an. Hier lernt man mit hoher Wiederholungsrate spielerisch das Timing und die nötige Körperspannung zu variieren.


----------



## Marc B (1. April 2014)

@Alpe7: Ich finde das Analyse taugt auch als Lehrbeispiel für Linienwahl, besonders für Racer  Zu Deiner Frage: Nee, kein Testevent, ich war einfach eine Runde Biken mit Harald - da er in Innsbruck keine Kurven, sondern nur Ecken hat (wie er sagt) ist sein Fahrstil ziemlich krass, eher wie bei einem Skifahrer. 

Achja, in der neuen BIKE und in der neuen World Of MTB ist das Hinterrad Versetzen wieder ein Thema. In der BIKE zeigt Stefan Herrmann die Variante mit *Hüftimpuls* und in der WOMB wird es "*Gewichtsverlagerung der Hüfte*" genannt (DIMB-Crew mit Florian Weishäupl und Patrick Wiedemann). Eisbein schreibt ja "_Bitte löschen. Hüftimpuls ist einfach nicht der richtige weg zum Hinterradversetzen_". Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da eh nicht DIE EINE RICHTIGE Technik, sondern verschiedene Variaten und Trialer fahren das anders als ein Vertrider. Ich denke von Harald wird es kein aktuelles Spitzkehren-Lehrvideo geben, vielleicht ja von Eisbein? Wäre interessant!

Ab Minute 1:34 geht es um das HR Versetzen in diesem aktuellen Lehrvideo:


----------



## Marc B (1. April 2014)

Interessante Lehrvideos mit Aaron Chase:





















Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (2. April 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Kompression / Senke durchfahren mit Manfred Stromberg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Stromberg ist fast durchweg zu hoch auf seinem Rad unterwegs. Der fährt schon vollständig gestreckt an die Kante ran. Die zweite in der Vorschau sichtbare Position, sollte die normale Haltung sein (mit dem Schwerpunkt näher zum Lenker).


----------



## Marc B (2. April 2014)

Die FREERIDE hat eine aktuelle Videoserie rausgebracht u.a. mit Johannes Fischbach, Amir Kabbani & Angie Hohenwarter, hier ein Clip davon, die anderen findet man dort auch:

*Link: Lehrvideo Bunny Hop mit Johannes Fischbach*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## swe68 (2. April 2014)

*Wie im ersten Beitrag beschrieben, habe ich in diesen Thread mit Lehrvideos die Videos aus dem Thread von @Marc B geschoben.
Bitte meldet mir Videos, die mit dem Thema Lehrvideo weniger zu tun haben, ich werde diese dann entfernen. Ich kann nur unmöglich jetzt alle gucken und beurteilen 
-swe68*


----------



## Marc B (2. April 2014)

Ryan Leech hat auch ein paar schöne Lehrvideos produziert:
















Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (3. April 2014)

Zwei Sprung-Lehrvideos mit Herrmann & Tschugg:

*Video: Geländesprung mit Stefan Herrmann*

*Table springen mit Guido Tschugg*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (1. Mai 2014)

Neues Video zum Thema Springen:

*http://bcove.me/j8pi47h2*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Mai 2014)

Tolles Video


----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2014)

Eine schöne Serie mit super Dialekt dabei gibt es aus der Schweiz, hier ein Clip daraus:


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

Neues Video zum Thema Side Hop:

*http://bcove.me/u6eghz73*

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Das Table-Video auf Vimeo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2014)

Wheelie mit britischem Dialekt


----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2014)

How-To-Pre-Jump:


----------



## Marc B (26. Juli 2014)

Die Sporttechnik beim Kurvenfahren (äußeres Pedal unten) mit schöner Darstellung (nicht ganz komplett jedoch anschaulich):


----------



## derboern (26. Juli 2014)

konnte oben die videos von bike.tv leider nicht gucken. schon zu alt und nicht mehr online? ( post #32)

hier mal 2 videos zum table und double.


----------



## TheGoOn (27. Juli 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Sporttechnik beim Kurvenfahren (äußeres Pedal unten) mit schöner Darstellung (nicht ganz komplett jedoch anschaulich):




Danke für dieses Vid! Ich finde auf der Youtube Seite noch sehr viele weitere Videos die sehr gut gemacht sind und mich weiterbringen werden


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Juli 2014)

derboern schrieb:


> konnte oben die videos von bike.tv leider nicht gucken. schon zu alt und nicht mehr online? ( post #32)


Bei mir springt der Stefan Hermann. Sehr sinnig die Aufforderung nicht *unnötig* verkrampfen. jetzt frage ich mich, wieviel Verkrampfung ist nötig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (27. Juli 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bei mir springt der Stefan Hermann. Sehr sinnig die Aufforderung nicht *unnötig* verkrampfen. jetzt frage ich mich, wieviel Verkrampfung ist nötig?



'Tautologie' sagt dir was? Wenn's dich stoert, denk' dir halt stattdessen ein 'unnoetigerweise'.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Juli 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> 'Tautologie' sagt dir was? Wenn's dich stoert, denk' dir halt stattdessen ein 'unnoetigerweise'.


Nein es stört mich nicht. Ich finde es sogar nett, denn es bringt versteckt die Emotionen ins Spiel.
Ungewöhnlich, dass im Forum besonders stilgewandt formuliert wird.


----------



## Marc B (5. August 2014)

Neue Serie, dieses mal mit einer Trainerin  Wenn man selber Coach ist, sieht man solche Clips ja immer anders, gucke sie mir heute auch noch in Ruhe an:

*http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/fahrtechnik/video-mtb-fahrtechnik-tipps-basics-fuer-mountainbiker.1205962.2.htm*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (18. August 2014)

The american bunny hop ist der Wichtigere


----------



## Der_Graue (18. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> The american bunny hop ist der Wichtigere



Gut


----------



## Tomak (18. August 2014)

Sehr gut ! Jetzt kann ich wenigsten mal schreiben, dass ich den "englischen Bunnyhop" beherrsche. Dachte das dilettantische Gehüpfe nennt man Schweinehopp....  

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Marc B (18. August 2014)

Von der DIRT gibt es ein paar neue Clips, manche Sache halte ich dabei für diskussionswürdig, z.B. die Sache mit dem "Gewicht weit nach hinten verlagern" etc. 

*http://dirt.mpora.de/featured/dirt-basics-fahrtechnik-tipps*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (21. August 2014)

Wer hat's erfunden?  How-To-Drop mit Rene Wildhaber:


----------



## Der_Graue (21. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wer hat's erfunden?  How-To-Drop mit Rene Wildhaber:



Kann niet verstan und wer übersetzt jetzt das Ganze


----------



## Marc B (23. August 2014)

Schnell um die Kurve:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (2. September 2014)

Übt Ihr das manchmal? Mit dem neuen Schwalbe-Procore System wäre man gelassener (wegen drohenden Durchschlägen)


----------



## Der_Graue (2. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Übt Ihr das manchmal? Mit dem neuen Schwalbe-Procore System wäre man gelassener (wegen drohenden Durchschlägen)


Runter ja, hoch muss nicht sein, da geht zuviel Material bei drauf


----------



## clemsi (2. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wer hat's erfunden?  How-To-Drop mit Rene Wildhaber:



ich glaube, ich sehe im park ungefähr einen von 20 so droppen. der rest kullert iwie drüber (ich auch...), landet frontlastig und/oder hängt mit dem popo schon aufm HR.


----------



## Cherry (2. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Übt Ihr das manchmal? Mit dem neuen Schwalbe-Procore System wäre man gelassener (wegen drohenden Durchschlägen)



Ums Material hab ich da jetzt eher nicht so die Angst, in den Park oder auf Trails dürfte man sonst ja auch nicht  Bei uns gibts nur leider nirgends eine Treppe mit "Auslauf" in der Nähe. Im Garten haben wir zwei Stufen, da ist aber das schwierige eher, den Durchgang zu treffen, da der nur wenige cm breiter wie der Lenker ist


----------



## Marc B (3. September 2014)

Inhaltlich teilweise nicht so dolle, aber das zuhören macht schon Spaß


----------



## scratch_a (3. September 2014)

Was ist das für eine Line? Die Kurven vor allem bei 1:24 sehen schon toll aus


----------



## wurstzipfel (3. September 2014)

Super Seite !
Kann man echt noch was lernen ...
Danke dafur !!!


----------



## Marc B (5. September 2014)

Was Neues aus den UK:


----------



## Marc B (18. September 2014)

Eine Sprungvariante:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. September 2014)

Gerade beim HR anheben würde ich das so nicht unterschreiben - egal, neue Lehrvideos kommen hier rein 

*http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/fahrtechnik/video-fahrtechnik-tipps-fuer-mountainbiker-vorder-bzw-hinterrad-anheben-anfahren-am-berg-absteigen-im-steilen.1238422.2.htm*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Gerade beim HR anheben würde ich das so nicht unterschreiben - ...


Bei einem Lehrvideo sollte dann immer noch eine Szene kommen, in der man sieht, wie die Technik auf dem Trail angewandt wird. Beim hier gezeigten Anheben des Hinterrades ist das nicht leicht zu erahnen.
Aufsteigen am Berg: Immerhin ein Fortschritt zu der Anleitung, man solle quer zum Hang anfahren, was ja auf einem engen Trail besonders gut geht.  Kein Wort über die Bremsbetätigung? Mit Schwung abstoßen? Das sehe ich an einer wirklich steilen Auffahrt nicht. Und warum die Ellenbogen nun innen sein sollen, erschließt sich mir gar nicht.
Ich selber habe mir erarbeitet, bei der gezeigten Kurbelstellung erst bei gezogenen Bremsen in den Trackstand aufzusteigen und nach dem Lösen der Vorderradbremse, mit dem Antreten etwas langsamer die Hinterradbremse zu lösen. Aber das kann natürlich auch ganz "falsch" sein.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. September 2014)

Damit es mit der Fahrtechnik richtig klappt müssen auch die Basics bei der Ausrüstung vorher sitzen


----------



## derAndre (26. September 2014)

Also die Videos von der Dame sind schon ziemlich merkwürdig. Welchen Zweck hat das Hinterrad anheben, dass sie dort zeigt?


Marc B schrieb:


> Gerade beim HR anheben würde ich das so nicht unterschreiben - egal, neue Lehrvideos kommen hier rein
> 
> *http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/fahrtechnik/video-fahrtechnik-tipps-fuer-mountainbiker-vorder-bzw-hinterrad-anheben-anfahren-am-berg-absteigen-im-steilen.1238422.2.htm*
> 
> ...



Also die Videos finde ich ziemlich fragwürdig. In welchem Zusammenhang steht das Hinterrad anheben? Also welchem Zweck dient es? Beim Anfahren am Berg zeigt sich deutlich das Sie nicht pratiziert was sie predigt. Den Hintern auf die Sattelspitze? Ist es nicht eigentlich der Damm? Die selbst sitzt mittig auf dem Sattel aber der Hang ist ja auch nicht wirklich steil an dem Sie anfährt. Die Ellbogen sind nicht angezogen aber ein Argument warum man sie einklappen soll, liefert sie ja ohnehin nicht. Naja, wäre schön wenn nur Leute Lehrvideos machen, die wirklich Ahnung vom fahren und von der didaktisches Aufbereitung haben.


----------



## Marc B (21. Oktober 2014)

Denke Ludi bringt das in der Praxis besser rüber als in dieser unglücklichen Serie.

Hier was Neues, sehr kurz gefasst, über manche Aussagen kann man diskutieren, aber sieht gut aus!


----------



## Marc B (28. Oktober 2014)

Gibt davon ein neues Video:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (28. Oktober 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Gibt davon ein neues Video:


Hmmm..., ob das alles so richtig ist, wie die es im Video zeigen?
Denke, man soll mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig aufkommen und nicht VR-lastig landen.


----------



## ubm4 (28. Oktober 2014)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hmmm..., ob das alles so richtig ist, wie die es im Video zeigen?
> Denke, man soll mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig aufkommen und nicht VR-lastig landen.


Du hast recht, bei der ersten Landung ist das Vorderrad etwas früh unten. Aber im Text heißt es: "ideally, you will land on both wheels, ready for impact, ...". Das Video ist auch etwas kurz um das Thema Sprünge umfassend zu behandeln. Das Vorderrad nicht fallen zu lassen, indem man das Gewicht beim Absprung verlagert, ist wohl das wichtigste.


----------



## Marc B (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja, da gibt es verschiedene Techniken für verschiedene Einsätze / Situationen. Dirtjumper wie Timo Pritzel landen gerne etwas nose-lastig, da hängt halt auch von den gesprungenen Hügeln ab


----------



## Marc B (29. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Marc B (29. Oktober 2014)

Noch mehr aktuelles von Fluidride:


----------



## Der_Graue (4. November 2014)

Hier noch ein nettes Übungsvideo zum Thema Droppen und Springen:
http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/s...-frontflip-frontflip-versuch-red-bull-rampage


----------



## manurie (4. November 2014)

Was Neues aus der Reihe:
*Biken mit Leo Kast #5 (Streetbiken / Urban-Mountainbiking)
*


----------



## weilsewurschtis (7. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Übt Ihr das manchmal? Mit dem neuen Schwalbe-Procore System wäre man gelassener (wegen drohenden Durchschlägen)



Bei "langgezogenen" Stufen, wie sie auch in dem Video zu sehen sind, wird es erst richtig spannend, wenn der Abstand zwischen den Stufen genau dem Radstand entspricht.

Bei Nässe wird das dann noch mal komplizierter, da man dann nicht mehr soviel Gewicht auf's Vorderrad geben kann um das Hinterrad (bzw. beide Räder) über die Stufe zu lupfen - ein gewisser Mindestreifendruck auf dem Hinterrad ist auf alle Fälle hilfreich.
Ich übe das nun schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem Nachhauseweg von der Arbeit und bin total happy wenn ich alle 20 Stufen ohne Absetzten schaffe. Das klappt mittlerweile auch fast jedesmal.
Jetzt bin ich gespannt auf den Winter mit Schnee....


----------



## matzimoto (14. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht. Ich habe eine kurze Sequenz gefunden, auf der jemand sehr schön um die Kurve kommt. Ob das nun old School oder new School ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=td5G4zC1fDk&NR=1
> lässt sich irgendwie nicht einfügen.



Hallo. 
Meld mich zwar nicht mit nem Video, aber mit einem Tipp aus der eigenen Praxis. Ich habe festgestellt, dass der Impuls beim *Hinterradversetzen* eher aus der Schulter kommt und zwar in die entgegengesetzte Richtung der Kurve. 

Bei dem zitierten Video in Zeitlupe sieht man beispielsweise sehr gut, dass das Vorderrad beim Umschwenken des Hinterrades wieder richtung Kurvenaussenseite dreht. Der Fahrer hier hält das Vorderrad in der Spur, indem er Gegendruck über den Lenker ausübt. Der Druck (bzw. die Körperspannung) aus den Armen bzw der Schulter überträgt sich also schon durch den Oberkörper auch auf die Hüfte, aber der Hebel, an dem man ansetzt, ist der Lenker. 
Ich selber drücke inzwischen aktiv in in die Gegenrichtung, sobald das Hinterrad oben ist und es klappt immer besser.


----------



## Guru (14. November 2014)

Für die weit Fortgeschrittenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. November 2014)

Für fortgeschrittene E-Biker


----------



## Marc B (19. November 2014)

Wurde ein bisschen lang und laber-lastig, naja - next time better  danke an Sascha aka Bam Hill für den Dreh!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dertutnix (19. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> ... naja - next time better...



ja bitte!

und dann bitte auch wirklich auf das Thema "E-Bike" eingehen, oder ob du nicht doch Pedelecs meinst...
In dem Video bearbeitest du ein wichtiges Thema: Radfahren in der Stadt. Deine Techniken sind mit jedem "elektrofreien" Rad zu machen, etwas spezielles für die "E-untersützten" Räder ist nicht zu erkennen. 

Auch bitte überlegen, 
ob es sinnvoll ist, in der Stadt die Gleichgewichtsübung "Stillstand" zu schulen, für mich persönlich ein viel zu hohes Risiko...
ob beim Bremsen der Körper tatsächlich nach hinten-oben geht...
...


Mein Tipp: neu schneiden, und ggf. einiges weglassen, was eher verwirrend oder falsch ist...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. November 2014)

Die Idee ist gut und sinnvoll.


dertutnix schrieb:


> ... und dann bitte auch wirklich auf das Thema "E-Bike" eingehen, oder ob du nicht doch Pedelecs meinst...
> In dem Video bearbeitest du ein wichtiges Thema: Radfahren in der Stadt.


Und dabei wird nicht klar, wer die Zielgruppe ist.
Wenn ich sehe, wer hier Pedelecs kauft, dann sind das ältere Leute (50+), auch wenn der eine oder andere jüngere die neu erworbene Potenz genießt. Die Probleme, die ich sehe, bestehen vor allem in der Geschwindigkeit. Die FahrerInnen werden von den auftretenden Situationen oft überrascht: engere Kurve, entgegenkommende Bikes auf schmalem Weg, ...
Da sie nun auch größere Steigungen fahren, ist das Aufsteigen in der Steigung sicher auch ein Thema (und bitte nicht immer nur "quer zur Steigung" empfehlen.) Vielleicht befragt man die Pedeleciers einfach mal, was ihnen so Probleme macht?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. November 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Marc B (19. November 2014)

Danke für Euer Feedback  Es wird eine Serie geben, da gehe ich dann mehr auf die "E"-spezifischen Sachen ein. Das mit dem nach hinten-oben war ein Fehler, leider habe ich es nicht gemerkt und kein zweites Take aufgenommen. Achso, ich denke ein beliebtes Thema bei E-Bikern ist zB das Anfahren mit E-Unterstützung in Anstiegen. Ansonsten habe ich genug Material aus Recherchen, werde aber noch Leute aus der Praxis fragen, was ihnen unter den Nägeln brennt.

Jetzt erstmal unsere neue MTB-Webserie, dann ein Einrad-Special - wir haben das gute Wetter noch zum Filmen genutzt  Danke an Bam Hill dafür!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dertutnix (19. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> ... ich denke ein beliebtes Thema bei E-Bikern...



so allmählich glaube ich wirklich, du willst den Unterschied nicht verstehen...


----------



## Marc B (19. November 2014)

Keine Sorge, ich kenne die Unterschiede bei den Begriffen & Kategorien und verstehe sie auch


----------



## dertutnix (20. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich kenne die Unterschiede bei den Begriffen & Kategorien und verstehe sie auch


dann verstehe ich dein Video immer weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. November 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> dann verstehe ich dein Video immer weniger...



Ich bin bewusst nicht auf die Kategorien eingegangen, da Ottonormalverbraucher auch erst mal alle elektro-unterstützte Fahrräder als E-Bike einordnen - die genauen Unterschiede der drei Kategorien waren für das Video m.E. nicht von Wichtigkeit 

Aber wie gesagt, mehr und Genaueres dann in der Videoserie!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dertutnix (20. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich bin bewusst nicht auf die Kategorien eingegangen, da Ottonormalverbraucher auch erst mal alle elektro-unterstützte Fahrräder als E-Bike einordnen - die genauen Unterschiede der drei Kategorien waren für das Video m.E. nicht von Wichtigkeit



Ist das nun deine Einschätzung oder woher hast du dein Wissen?


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Ist das nun deine Einschätzung oder woher hast du dein Wissen?



Wenn Du Dir Online-Shops, Mainstream-Medien etc. anschaust, anfangs ist immer von Ebikes oder E-Bikes die Rede, in deren Sinne ist dieser Begriff dann alle Kategorien einordnend. Schönes Beispiel dieses neue Video mit Klausmann & Co. mit Bosch: *KLICK*


----------



## Allrider (20. November 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> dann verstehe ich dein Video immer weniger...


Manche wollens hald einfach falsch versteh.


----------



## dertutnix (20. November 2014)

Allrider schrieb:


> Manche wollens hald einfach falsch versteh.


das ist keine Frage von wollen...

Das Video ist schlampig gemacht, zeigt falsche Techniken und tw. unsinnige Techniken, die kaum reflektiert für das Stadtrad sind. Das geht besser!


----------



## Allrider (20. November 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Das geht besser!


Na dann zeig mal wie das besser geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. November 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> (...) Das Video ist schlampig gemacht, zeigt falsche Techniken und tw. unsinnige Techniken, die kaum reflektiert für das Stadtrad sind. Das geht besser!



Besser geht immer  Aber manche Sachen sind eindeutig eine Frage der persönlichen Meinung - wir hatten ja schon auf FB diskutiert, leider aneinander vorbei. Ich habe ganz bewusst "E-Biker" als Zielgruppe angesprochen, jedoch die Inhalte so gehalten, dass sie auch für normale Radfahrer passen. Die Sache mit "hinten-oben" beim Bremsen war sicher ein ungünstiger Versprecher nach drei langen Drehtagen, aber ansonsten kann ich aus meiner Praxis sagen, dass die Dinge von mir reflektiert wurden. Ich trainiere ja auch immer normale Radfahrer und Erfolge sowie Feedback waren stets super, da meisterbare Herausforderungen gelangen und Basics wie das Gleichgewicht step by step in Angriff genommen wurden. Ich weiß ja nicht wie viele Coachings Du bisher mit normalen Stadtradfahrern gemacht hast, bei mir ist da ein gewisser Erfahrungsschatz da, sodass ich weiß was klappt und was nicht (variiert natürlich individuell, das merkt man schnell). 

Ergo: Finale Aussagen wie in Deinem letzten Posting genieße ich mit Vorsicht, weil es nicht die eine Wahrheit gibt, mit der man im Gepäck dann stets sagen kann was unsinnig oder falsch ist 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Guru (20. November 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> das ist keine Frage von wollen...
> 
> Das Video ist schlampig gemacht, zeigt falsche Techniken und tw. unsinnige Techniken, die kaum reflektiert für das Stadtrad sind. Das geht besser!



Warum so barsch? Ganz ruhig...


Anbei mal ein Video für langsame, technische Dinge. Man muss ja nicht gleich trial draus machen. 

Denn gerade seine Anfahrten von steilen Stücken finde ich sehr sehenswert.


----------



## dertutnix (20. November 2014)

Allrider schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mal wie das besser geht!


oh, jetzt kommt aber das 100 % Totschlagargument. Sorry, aber damit kann und will ich nicht dienen. 
Meine Verbesserungen habe ich aufgezeigt, Resultat ist, dass das Video so bleibt wie es ist. Zumindest ein Fehler wird eingesehen, über manches andere lässt sich diskutieren und da muss man unterschiedliche Meinungen tolerieren. 
Dass das Video trotz eines massiven Fehlers beim Bremsen so bleibt, ist umprofessionell. Und deswegen: das geht besser.

Nun ist es aber auch gut. Hier bestehen unterschiedliche Meinungen, ich zumindest sehe nicht, dass das Video taugt und werde mir meine Ansicht auch nicht verbieten lassen, werde mich aber auch nicht weiter dazu mich äußern.

@Marc B interessante Aussage zu unserem Gespräch auf der EB. 

@Guru barsch? Nein, nicht wirklich. Eher enttäuscht, weil da jemand eine gute Idee so umsetzt und dann so reagiert..


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> @Marc B interessante Aussage zu unserem Gespräch auf der EB.



FB statt EB  Facebook, hehe.

Ich finde es sinnvoll, dass Du Deine Meinung vertrittst, Sinn von Diskussionen ist es ja nicht, dass am Ende alle gleicher Meinung sind. Ich bleibe genau wie Du bei meiner Meinung und stehe zu dem Video (halte es nicht für unsinnig und falsch, der eine Fehler ärgert mich sicherlich, *EDIT: Habe den Fehler korrigiert im Video ab 4:29 Min.*), unendlich Budget etc. für aufwändigere Sachen habe ich nicht. Natürlich bin ich sicher, dass die nächsten Videos zum E-Bike Thema ohne Fehler rauskommen und besser werden.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dertutnix (20. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> FB statt EB  Facebook, hehe.


mein Fehler, sorry für den Verleser.

Korrektur im Video war wichtig an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Allrider (21. November 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> mein Fehler, sorry für den Verleser.


So macht hald jeder seine Fehler! Das geht aber besser


----------



## Marc B (21. November 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> mein Fehler, sorry für den Verleser.
> 
> Korrektur im Video war wichtig an dieser Stelle!



Danke für die offene Kritik, ohne wäre ich wahrscheinlich nicht auf die Idee gekommen mit der Sprechblase - danke an Youtube, dass sowas geht  Sollte aber nicht der Standard sein, besser man hat immer zwei Aufnahmen zur Auswahl von einer Sequenz.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (4. Dezember 2014)

Sodale, Sascha aka Bam Hill hat mich wieder etwas gefilmt - vielleicht inspiriert es ja den einen oder anderen ein bisschen 






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (18. Dezember 2014)

Sodale, es hat ja recht lange gedauert, hier nun die ersten zwei Videos aus 2014 von Bam Hill:


----------



## Marc B (18. Dezember 2014)

Kurven-Basics:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2015)

Sascha hat den nächsten Clip fertig gemacht


----------



## chost (15. Januar 2015)

sehr schön gemachte videos,danke und wie fahr ich nun drüber wenn das kettenblatt aufschlagen würde?

mfg


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Januar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sascha hat den nächsten Clip fertig gemacht


Das Video ist gut geworden. Aktivposition ist ein treffender Ausdruck. Und dass der Kopf auf den Treppen kein Stück nickt, ist wirklich mustergültig. Da hatte und habe ich noch z.T. Defizite. Aber das wird.
Am Treppenende den Übergang für das Vorderrad erleichtern, indem man mit dem Körper nach hinten geht? Ich hätte erwartet, dass man aus angezogenen Beinen das Bike kräftig nach vorne schiebt, so dass das Vorderrad abhebt, bevor es in der Ebene aufsetzt. Zumindest bei eckigen Übergängen an Steilhängen ist das für mich die Lösung der Wahl.


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2015)

chost schrieb:


> sehr schön gemachte videos,danke und wie fahr ich nun drüber wenn das kettenblatt aufschlagen würde?



Danke für Dein Feedback! Wenn man beim Test (siehe Bild) merkt, dass das Kettenblatt aufkommt, wenn das Fahrergewicht miteinberechnet wird, bleiben einem mehrere Optionen. Mit Rockring kann man trotzdem fahren, sofern man viel Bike-Kontrolle hat - ein leichtes Aufkommen verursacht nicht direkt einen Sturz. Ohne Rockring droht Zahnausfall am Kettenblatt, nicht zu empfehlen. Bei manchen Kanten, auf denen ein Hang folgt, kann man durch einen Bunny Hop ähnlichen Absprung die Kante sicher überwinden, schau Dir mal an, wie die Street-Biker es machen, wenn sie in die Quarter-Pipe "droppen".

Foto vom Check:


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das Video ist gut geworden. Aktivposition ist ein treffender Ausdruck. Und dass der Kopf auf den Treppen kein Stück nickt, ist wirklich mustergültig. Da hatte und habe ich noch z.T. Defizite. Aber das wird.
> Am Treppenende den Übergang für das Vorderrad erleichtern, indem man mit dem Körper nach hinten geht? Ich hätte erwartet, dass man aus angezogenen Beinen das Bike kräftig nach vorne schiebt, so dass das Vorderrad abhebt, bevor es in der Ebene aufsetzt. Zumindest bei eckigen Übergängen an Steilhängen ist das für mich die Lösung der Wahl.



Danke für Dein Lob, dafür dass alles etwas schwierig gelaufen ist, bin ich auch zufrieden mit den Videos. Man kann zum Ende der Treppe quasi eine Art Manual ziehen, um das VR leicht zu machen und geschmeidiger in die Ebene zu kommen - so war das gemeint bei meinem Laber-Marathon 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (21. Januar 2015)

Next one, vom Manual-Impuls zum Manual und das Gleiche beim Wheelie


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Januar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Next one, vom Manual-Impuls zum Manual und das Gleiche beim Wheelie


Na, das ist doch einmal etwas. Gut beschrieben sind die Vorübungen und gut gefilmt ist alles. Sollte ich in diesem Leben noch den Wheelie oder den Manual lernen, bist du schuld.


----------



## Marc B (21. Januar 2015)

Da würde ich mich aber freuen Hauptangeklagter zu sein  Danke für Dein Lob!

Ride on und bleib dran!
Marc


----------



## scratch_a (22. Januar 2015)

Schaut immer so einfach aus 
Und momentan bei der Kälte tu ich mich nochmal schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (22. Januar 2015)

Dann erst gut warmfahren, zB einen Anstieg hoch  Next one jetzt hier: Enge Kurven, Serpentinen und HR Versetzen...


----------



## Marc B (23. Januar 2015)

Schritt für Schritt den Bunny Hop erlernen:


----------



## Marc B (26. Januar 2015)

Die Serie ist also komplett, doch ein paar Kurz-Clips hat Sascha noch fertig gemacht - No. 1:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Januar 2015)

Mir ist für den Notabstieg eingetrichtert worden, zuerst beide Füße sicher im Stand zu haben, bevor eine Hand die (Hinterrad)Bremse löst und den Sattel fasst. In sehr steilem Gelände erscheint mir das als absolut notwendig. Gib es da verschiedene Lehrmeinungen oder steigen die Superbiker nie notab?


----------



## Marc B (26. Januar 2015)

Ist genauso wie Du es schreibst (Timing) Ob es da verschiedenen Meinungen zu gibt, weiß ich nicht. Bei meinem Laber-Marathon während des Drehs habe ich das etwas kurz gefasst, hätte das so betonen sollen, wie Du es ergänzt hast.

Das Problem beim Notabstieg ist, dass er zu wenig geübt wird und deshalb bei vielen Biker/innen nicht in Notsituation automatisch abrufbar ist. Bei mir ist er das übrigens, hat mir schon mehrmals den Allerwertesten gerettet


----------



## Marc B (29. Januar 2015)

Noch ein Clip aus dem Restmaterial, es geht um Senken / Mulden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H5N1Martin (15. Februar 2015)

Von mir erst mal ein Riesen Dank für die vielen Videos. Habe echt viel heute auf den trails umsetzen können.
Angefangen von der aktiv Haltung, saß vorher echt wie ein steifes Brett auf dem bike. 

Habe mich heute auch direkt an einem sehr sehr sehr steilen ca 3-4 Meter hohen Absatz getraut wo Freunde die länger fahren gepasst haben.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2015)

Manfred zeigt in seinem neuen Bunny Hop Video eine sehr hohe Variante, schaut gut aus. Der Lernschritt mit dem HR hoch ist mir allerdings etwas schwammig beschrieben, aber das ist ja auch Geschmackssache 

Zum Video: *http://bcove.me/grjdm14s*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Der_Graue (1. März 2015)

Finde, dass der Bunny Hop sehr gut erklärt wurde!
Sobald das Wetter etwas besser ist, wird angefangen zu üben


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2015)

Mir gefällt das Manni-Hop Video auch  Nur ein Baby-Step fehlt mir dabei - also das Zusammensetzen der beiden Bewegungen step by step. Erst als Wippe, dann als kleiner Bunny Hop mit mehr Dynamik und schöner Rodeo-Bewegung - danach dann erst Höhe und Hindernisse steigern.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## H5N1Martin (3. März 2015)

Ich bräuchte mal ein Video wo richtig gut erklärt wird wie man richtig springt also drops und Kicker und besonders warum man das so macht wie man es macht.
Ich war Sonntag in Wood15 was nen Pumptrack ist und das war schon mal ein geniales Training besonders gut für saß Gefühl fürs Rad und den inneren Schweinehund zu bekämpfen hatte ne richtige Kopfblockarde.

Hier mal ein Foto von Sonntag


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2015)

Und wiie gefallen Dir die Videos von Fabien dazu?


----------



## H5N1Martin (3. März 2015)

Leider ist mein Englisch echt Mega schlecht  
Schaue es mir trotzdem nachher mal an.


----------



## Asrael (3. März 2015)

Keine Angst, das Englisch vom Fabien ist wahrscheinlich kaum besser


----------



## Kero81 (3. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Schritt für Schritt den Bunny Hop erlernen:



Video ist auf dem Handy gespeichert und wird ab jetzt TÄGLICH angesehen. Nach Feierabend auch Trainiert. Danke übrigens für diese ganzen Videos, alles super verständlich erklärt!


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2015)

Danke für Dein Feedback  Wenn es inspiriert, bin ich happy! Erinnere mich gut an die Zeit, wo ich vom Standard- auf den Bunny-Hop umsattelte, war viel Übung notwendig...

Ride on, Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (3. März 2015)

Hallo Marc, 
Vielen Dank für die Lehrreichen Vidos 
Hat mir bis jetzt schon sehr viel gebracht !
Gibst du auch Stunden ?


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2015)

Danke für Deine positive Rückmeldung, das motiviert für neue Shootings 

P.S.: Zu Deiner letzten Frage findest Du die Antworten in meiner Signatur etc.


----------



## H5N1Martin (4. März 2015)

Auch von mir ein Riesen Dank.
Eure Videos habe ich mir auch angeschaut und haben mir super geholfen. Vieles konnte ich direkt umsetzen. Das ist wirklich immer sehr sehr  hilfreich und nimmt einen auch etwas die Angst.

Ich fände eben noch ein Video super wo Sprung mit Kicker und drop erklärt wird also wieso man es so macht wie man es macht. Denn ich denke vielen geht's es so wie mir das sie Angst vor Sprüngen haben.


----------



## Rage_Hard (4. März 2015)

ich hab beim BH ein extremes Timingproblem, ich knall meist  mit dem HR, bevor es abhebt, schon gegen das Hindernis.
Zudem hab ich das Problem, sobald ich schneller werde, wird der BH niedriger und unsauberer. Im Stand kein Problem, was aber
nix nützt . Wahrscheinlich üben, üben ... .


----------



## Marc B (4. März 2015)

Martin, ich frage Sascha mal wegen dem Jump-Video! 

@Rage_Hard Jup, ohne Hindernis erstmal die Bewegung automatisieren und dann step by step steigern. Aber um Dir besseres Feedback zu geben, müssten wir einen Video-Clip davon sehen und das analysieren!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Rage_Hard (4. März 2015)

Ok, danke Marc !
werde ein Video am WE machen


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (4. März 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die Fachleute, wenn die Fahrer vor verbockten Stücken nen Trackstand machen und dann anfangen zu hüpfen um die Richtung zu ändern bleibt die Bezeichnung dieselbe und lernt man das mit der Zeit wenn man den TS lernt?


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2015)

Erster Teil der neuen GMBN-Serie mit zwei Worldcup-Downhillern. Wie in anderen Threads angesprochen gehen die Meinungen über die Formulierung "Gewicht in steilen Bergabpassagen nach hinten bewegen" auseinander  Für mich hat sich eine zentrale Haltung mit tiefer Position bewährt - aufgrund des Abkippens des Bikes aufgrund der Steilheit oder deutlichen Kanten bewegt sich der Sattel unter einem, der KSP bleibt jedoch zentral. Zu einem aktiven "nach hinten gehen" zu motivieren kann m.E. sogar gefährlich sein.


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2015)

Wheelie erklärt in 60 Sekunden  Das seitliche Ausbalancieren mit den Knien fiel dem Zeitplan wohl zum Opfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. März 2015)




----------



## Marc B (11. März 2015)

Das GP-Video von Fabian hat viel Diskussionsstoff mit sich gebracht (auf Facebook) - wieder ein Beispiel verschiedener Ansätze und Erklärungen  Bei den Punkten "lastenfreier Lenker" in der GP, Unterscheidung von entspannter und tiefer / vorgespannter Position (Grund- und Aktivposition), Fersen hängen lassen oder runter drücken etc. wurde diskutiert. Sowas geht aber Face-To-Face viel konstruktiver und besser als im Internet (Kommunikation & Diskussionsstil).


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das GP-Video von Fabian hat viel Diskussionsstoff mit sich gebracht (auf Facebook)


Wo denn? Auf der RidingStyle Seite ist nur ein Kommentar und der ist äußerst positiv!


----------



## Marc B (11. März 2015)

Propain-Page auf FB, ist aber schon was her alles. Wie gesagt, Internet-Diskussionen verlaufen ja leider meistens wenig konstruktiv...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Propain-Page auf FB


Hab mir die "Diskussion" jetzt mal durchgelesen und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ihr "Fahrtechniktrainer" schon ein komisches Volk seid. Nur weil Roxy jetzt auch durch die DIMB auf den einheitlichen Lehrpfad mit Grund-, Aktivposition und "lastenfreier Lenker" gebracht wurde heißt das nicht, dass man andere ebenfalls zu diesen Aussagen "bekehren" muss!


----------



## Asrael (12. März 2015)

@Alpe7 die Diskussion würde mich auch interessieren. Kannst du die mal verlinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

@Asrael hier der Link zum Post auf der Propain facebook Seite.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. März 2015)

H5N1Martin schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal ein Video wo richtig gut erklärt wird wie man richtig springt also drops und Kicker und besonders warum man das so macht wie man es macht.
> Ich war Sonntag in Wood15 was nen Pumptrack ist und das war schon mal ein geniales Training besonders gut für saß Gefühl fürs Rad und den inneren Schweinehund zu bekämpfen hatte ne richtige Kopfblockarde.
> 
> Hier mal ein Foto von Sonntag Anhang anzeigen 365591


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Hab mir die "Diskussion" jetzt mal durchgelesen und muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ihr "Fahrtechniktrainer" schon ein komisches Volk seid. Nur weil Roxy jetzt auch durch die DIMB auf den einheitlichen Lehrpfad mit Grund-, Aktivposition und "lastenfreier Lenker" gebracht wurde heißt das nicht, dass man andere ebenfalls zu diesen Aussagen "bekehren" muss!



Menschen sind immer ein "komisches Volk"  Wenn Du speziell die DIMB-ausgebildeten Fahrtechniktrainier meinst, auch bei denen gibt es viele Diskussionen. "Bekehren" und Austausch betreiben ist wieder etwas anderes. Statt mich online und anonym auszutoben habe habe mit Fabian länger gequatscht letztens und wir hatten guten Austausch, auch wenn ich inhaltlich deutlich anderer Meinung bin (hat die DIMB ja nicht erfunden, auch bei Lee McCormack ist ein Mantra die "heavy legs, light arms", wie man es jetzt betitelt ist ja egal).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...mit Fabian länger gequatscht letztens und wir hatten guten Austausch...


Mit wem du dich immer triffst, toll 

Heavy feet - light hands ist aber was ganz anderes als lastenfreier Lenker.


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, über Begriffe streiten halte ich für wenig sinnvoll  Lee McCormack schreibt: "Weight on pedals (...) Light arms" - kann man auch anders bezeichnen zB Last auf den Beinen & Lenker locker (oder auch lastenfreier Lenker, was ja heißen soll, dass man zentral steht und nicht Zug- oder Druckkräfte in der Hand hat, wenn man entspannt in der GP steht). Gemeint ist das gleiche, welche Begriffe man verwendet bleibt einem dann überlassen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Aber überleg mal in welchen Situationen im richtigen Gelände der Lenker wirklich "lastenfrei" ist...


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2015)

In Situationen, wo man in der entspannten Grundposition fährt, sehr häufig. Ich denke, dass der Begriff "lastenfrei" die Kontroverse entfacht, denn meinen und demonstrieren tun da die verschiedenen Autoren und Coaches wohl meistens das Gleiche. 

Falls Du Bock hast, dass man im real life zu bequatschen, beim Mountainbike Tourismus Kongress bin ich mit dabei und statte dem Fichtelgebirge einen Besuch ab, um die Gegend kennenzulernen. Vielleicht sieht man sich da, sind viele Guides und Coaches vor Ort!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Aber überleg mal in welchen Situationen im richtigen Gelände der Lenker wirklich "lastenfrei" ist...


Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Lastenfrei, lastenarm oder doch auch mal das Vorderrad belasten?


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Lastenfrei, lastenarm oder doch auch mal das Vorderrad belasten?



Beispiel Flowtrail: Du rollst in der entspannten GP durch eine easy Passage, dann folgt eine Mulde und Du drückst Dein Bike in die Neigung (pushen) - klar, dass Du dabei die GP kurz verlässt und damit auch den lastenfreien Lenker. Nach der Aktion geht der Trail easy weiter und Du stehst wieder entspannt und kraftsparend in der GP auf dem Bike, bereit auf die nächste Geländesituation zu reagieren und das entsprechende Manöver dafür zu starten  Willst Du durch die Mude surfen nutzt Du einen Manual-Impuls, um auf das HR zu kommen und hast in dem Moment die entspannte und zentrale GP auch verlassen (erst tief gehen, dann Impuls nach oben-hinten) und hast Zug am Lenker.

Ich denke Du weißt, worauf ich hinaus will 

Ride on
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Nur was sich dein geneigter Kursteilnehmer im Endeffekt merkt ist das dogmatische "lastenfreier Lenker" unabhängig von GP oder nicht!

Und selbst die Coaches sind wegen diesem Begriff schon verwirrt, siehe Roxys Beitrag auf facebook


			
				 Rafaella Roxy auf facebook schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ein echtes Abstützen ist nicht notwendig damit dir das VR nicht weg geht. Natürlich musst du zentral bleiben, wenn es steil bergab geht, damit dir das VR nicht wegrutscht. Aber Druck auf den Lenker ist immer mit einem höheren Rollwiederstand verbunden und kann daher schneller zum Hängenbleiben führen - ergo Sturz.


Vergleichen kann man das einfache Prinzip von "lastenfrei" keineswegs mit McCormacks "heavy feet, light hands", das geht deutlich über die Grundposition hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (12. März 2015)

Um auch hier mal wieder eine blöde Zwischenfrage zu stellen...zählt das mit "leichten Händen" auch beim pedalieren im sitzen?


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Nur was sich dein geneigter Kursteilnehmer im Endeffekt merkt ist das dogmatische "lastenfreier Lenker" unabhängig von GP oder nicht!



Ein Bild von dem, was ich in meinen Kursen vermittle und was die Kursteilnehmer/innnen bei mir mitnehmen, kannst Du Dir wohl nur machen, wenn Du dabei warst... Du kannst ja mal bei den Feedbacks schauen bei mir, vielleicht findest Du ja da, was sich die Teilnehmer/innen gemerkt haben 

Wer als Coach tätig ist, wird sicher verschiedene Varianten während seines Werdegangs probiert haben und die auswählen, welche sich in der Praxis am besten bewährt hat.

Ich bin raus, das Online-Diskutieren geht leider meistens mehr aneinander vorbei, falls wir das Thema mal vertiefen wollen, können wir uns mal gerne treffen mit Bike, meinen Kontakt findest Du online.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Um auch hier mal wieder eine blöde Zwischenfrage zu stellen...zählt das mit "leichten Händen" auch beim pedalieren im sitzen?



Im Prinzip ähnlich. Damit dir die Hände nicht einschlafen solltest du dein Hauptgewicht auf den Sattel verlagern. Hängt halt auch immer vom Bike ab, ob das überhaupt geht und je nachdem schlafen dir dann andere Sachen ein


----------



## scratch_a (12. März 2015)

Ok, danke. Ich habe eigentlich keine Probleme damit, dass mir irgendwas einschläft. Das Hauptgewicht ist natürlich aufm Sattel, aber der Lenker ist bei mir im Sitzen schon mehr belastet als in der GP im Stehen. Wird wohl bei einem Downhiller anders sein, als bei meinem Allmountain.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...Feedbacks schauen bei mir...


Besonders so etwas lässt sich auf der eigenen Seite wunderbar "in die richtigen Bahnen lenken". Will da nichts unterstellen oder so, aber leider sind solche Feedbacks ziemlich zwecklos. Kann man wunderbar drüber diskutieren, siehe z.B. auch Hersteller- vs. Verbraucherseiten etc., aber das gehört nun wirklich nicht hier her.
Ansonsten scheint dein "im real life treffen" ja dein absolutes Totschlagargument zu sein. Du gibst doch hier online auch sonst alles von dir preis, so what? _Versuch_ doch wenigstens mal mit richtigen Kausalitäten zu argumentieren.

Also nochmal: Der lastenfreie Lenker (LL) beschränkt sich rein auf das Rollen in der Grundposition, schon klar. Nun füge aber mal bei deinem Beispiel mit dem Flowtrail nur das Bremsen hinzu, klappt das dann noch mit LL?!...


----------



## Boltzer (12. März 2015)

Haarspalterei! Was ist denn falsch am lastenfreien Lenker und wie soll es richtig(er) sein?


----------



## draussen (12. März 2015)

Also ist der grundlegende Fahrtechniktipp für Sachen angedacht, wo es eigentlich keine Fahrtechnik braucht? 
Über die Grundpostion habe ich mir schon ewig keine richtigen Gedanken mehr gemacht, wahrscheinlich weil die halbwegs sitzt und letztlich für mich auch nicht mehr so wichtig ist. Unabhängig vom lastenfreien Lenker, denke ich, dass wenn man die Leute zu sehr auf die Gp schult, sie diese nur mehr ungern verlassen, sich in Kurven, beim Bremsen und Gerumpel verkaspern, weil sie die GP rein statisch begreifen. Und das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Hab hier mal ein neues Thema erstellt; ihr seid gerne zum Mitdiskutieren eingeladen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-lastenfreie-lenker.746721/


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Besonders so etwas lässt sich auf der eigenen Seite wunderbar "in die richtigen Bahnen lenken". Will da nichts unterstellen oder so, aber leider sind solche Feedbacks ziemlich zwecklos. Kann man wunderbar drüber diskutieren, siehe z.B. auch Hersteller- vs. Verbraucherseiten etc., aber das gehört nun wirklich nicht hier her.
> Ansonsten scheint dein "im real life treffen" ja dein absolutes Totschlagargument zu sein. Du gibst doch hier online auch sonst alles von dir preis, so what? _Versuch_ doch wenigstens mal mit richtigen Kausalitäten zu argumentieren.
> 
> Also nochmal: Der lastenfreie Lenker (LL) beschränkt sich rein auf das Rollen in der Grundposition, schon klar. Nun füge aber mal bei deinem Beispiel mit dem Flowtrail nur das Bremsen hinzu, klappt das dann noch mit LL?!...



Alpe, ich kenne nicht mal Deinen richtigen Namen und habe nicht die Zeit und Lust mich hier in endlosen Diskussionen für jeden kleinen Begriff ausführlich zu rechtfertigen - weil es letztlich wieder nur darum geht "wer Recht hat", was ja bei Internet-Diskussionen meistens so ist. Diskussion Ich vs. Alpe - so gestaltet sich das leider hier - immer wenn ich etwas schreiben werde, wirst Du einen Punkt finden, wo Du wieder eine Gegenfrage hast und ich müsste alles genau erklären, wie genau ich was meine und dennoch schreibt man aneinander vorbei.

Also: Mir geht es nicht um ein TOTSCHLAGARGUMENT, weil ich auch keine Diskussionen "gewinnen" will - mich interessiert offener und konstruktiver Austausch und der geht nach vielen Erfahrungen "im real life" besser - so simpel ist das. Wenn Du da auch Interesse hast, meld Dich gerne bei mir.

P.S.: Feedback-Thema - da hättest Du sehen können, dass zB "der Cowboy" stets sehr gut hängen bleibt, da viele Biker/innen vor Teilnahmen an Kursen oder Camps (egal bei wem) häufig die Arme zu gerade oder eingefallen haben und die entsprechende Änderung ein Eye-Opener ist, der viel verbessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (12. März 2015)

Achja, back to topic - hier gehören Lehrvideos rein, was Neues aus den UK:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Diskussion Ich vs. Alpe - so gestaltet sich das leider hier -


Das liegt imho nur daran, dass du dieses Unterforum sehr häufig nutzt.
Es beteiligen sich zum Glück genügend andere hier, allerdings scheinst du alles aus deiner Perspektive (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) sehr _Ich-bezogen_ zu sehen...

Wie dem auch sei, btt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)




----------



## Marc B (12. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Das liegt imho nur daran, dass du dieses Unterforum sehr häufig nutzt.
> Es beteiligen sich zum Glück genügend andere hier, allerdings scheinst du alles aus deiner Perspektieve (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) sehr _Ich-bezogen_ zu sehen...



Gutes Beispiel, Du gehst nicht auf meinen Beitrag ein, sondern zitierst nur eine Aussage und das war's - das meine ich unter anderem mit "aneinander vorbei schreiben", kann man endlos fortführen. Ich bin hier viel unterwegs und generell als User seit 2001, das stimmt - bekomme dafür übrigens gutes Feedback. Ich-bezogen sehe ich Deine Art, wie Du mit mir diskutierst (und auch Deine Art der "Parodie") und da würde ich wie gesagt eine real life Unterhaltung favorisieren, damit man sich nicht im Kreis dreht - mein Angebot steht. Nun back to topic...

Passendes Video zur Position:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 292679 (13. März 2015)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn für diese Haarspalterei wann, wer, wie, wo mit welchem Rad den Lenker belastet in einem extra Thread zu behandeln und hier mal wieder zum Thema "Lehrvideos..." o. so ähnlich hieß es glaube ich, zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. März 2015)

Haferwiese schrieb:


> in einem extra Thread


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-lastenfreie-lenker.746721/


----------



## Marc B (19. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. März 2015)




----------



## Marc B (23. März 2015)

Bisher das beste Video von GMBN aus meiner Sicht  Beim Anlupfen des Vorderrades favorisiere ich jedoch den Ansatz einer Streckung nach hinten-oben und nicht nur ein reines nach hinten gehen. 

Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Clips der Serie!


----------



## Kadauz (23. März 2015)

Wenns bestimmt auch schon irgendwo gepostet wurde, aber mir hat das Video extrem dabei geholfen, vom "Dead Sailor" Feeling beim Springen wegzukommen:






Meiner Meinung nach das beste How to Jump Video.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (25. März 2015)




----------



## Marc B (10. April 2015)

Heavy and light


----------



## Marc B (15. April 2015)

Interessante Videos auch in diesem Channel:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. April 2015)




----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2015)

Mal wieder was Frisches von mir, danke an Marvin für die Geduld beim Filmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2015)

Teil #2 auch am Start


----------



## scratch_a (15. Juni 2015)

Sorry für die Zwischenfrage, aber was genau hat das mit E-MTB zu tun? Für die gezeigten Übungen spielt das ja keine Rolle, oder?
Wenn man deine "alten" Videos kennt, dann hat man bei den neuen irgendwie das Gefühl, als wolltest du bißl Werbung für das Rad machen (inhaltlich ähneln sie sich ja sehr stark)


----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2015)

Sind aktualisierte Inhalte und gefahren bin ich beim Dreh ein E-MTB plus die Videos sind besser gemacht - so einfach ist das  Ist immer schwer vor der Kamera zu sprechen, ich hoffe dieses Mal war es gelungener.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Juni 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Sorry für die Zwischenfrage, aber was genau hat das mit E-MTB zu tun? Für die gezeigten Übungen spielt das ja keine Rolle, oder?
> Wenn man deine "alten" Videos kennt, dann hat man bei den neuen irgendwie das Gefühl, als wolltest du bißl Werbung für das Rad machen (inhaltlich ähneln sie sich ja sehr stark)


Die neuen Videos sind wesentlich kompakter und besser dargestellt als die alten. 

Und was machen wir jetzt mit dem E-Bike?
Ach ja: "Guck mal, mit sonnem E-Bike kann man auch richtig MTB fahren!"
(´Das macht das ja gar nicht von alleine. Da muss ich ja auch üben.`)
Und dafür die Marke wirklich egal.


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2015)

...mal was anderes


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2015)

Hope you like it  Marvin macht sehr gute Videos, lief alles super!


----------



## Ulmerspatz1 (27. Juni 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hope you like it  Marvin macht sehr gute Videos, lief alles super!


Der letzte Satz im Video ist der beste


----------



## Toolkid (5. Juli 2015)

Die Videos bauen auf einander auf. Sprich Endo ist die Grundtechnik für HR Versetzen und Stoppie.

Ryan Leech - Endos 01 - Endo





Ryan Leech - Endos 02 - Rotating (HR versetzen)





Ryan Leech - Endos 03 - Stoppie





Video 1 und 3 kann man auf Vimeo ansehen. Wenn ich hier nur den Link zu Video einfüge, bettet das Forum das Video direkt ein.


----------



## Marc B (7. Juli 2015)

Den Endo lehre ich auch schrittweise, jedoch bleibt man bei meiner Version des "Tiefgehens" vor dem "unweighting" aka "Hochgehen/Strecken" zentral und nicht nach hinten, wie Ryan es macht. Fühlt sich für mich kontrollierter an, den Weg von hinten nach vorne nutze ich eher beim Üben der Wippe (später dann mit Dynamik beim Bunny Hop).

Ansonsten bin ich eher Anhänger von Haralds Version für das seitliche Versetzen, also mehr mit Radneigung vor dem "Hochgehen plus dosiertem Bremsen" arbeiten, damit das Heck folgt. Auch bei Ryan erkennt man in der Variante mit dem "seitlichen Impuls", dass das VR kurz nicht mehr in Richtung Trailverlauf zeigt, sondern nach außen - bei Haralds Variante ist das nicht der Fall. Wenn man diese dann beherrscht, kann man je nach Situation beide Techniken sich ergänzen lassen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2015)

Neu


----------



## Marc B (22. Juli 2015)

Auch nice, zwar ohne Step-by-Step, aber schön zu erkennen:


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2015)

Schönes Video, gut erklärt das Thema:


----------



## derAndre (30. September 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auch nice, zwar ohne Step-by-Step, aber schön zu erkennen:


Da fehlt aber was. Höhe erreicht sie so nicht. Ist mir insgesamt für den doch recht komplexen Vorgang deutlich zu wenig Erklärung.


----------



## Marc B (30. September 2015)

Stimmt  Wir haben dazu zuletzt gedreht, das wird dann besser im Ergebnis.


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2015)

Neues How-To-Video fertig, hoffe Euch gefällt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dulldeidi (9. Oktober 2015)

Hi Marc,

danke für Dein neues Video! Eine Frage zu Deinen Aussagen bzgl. Kicker haett ich noch: "Einer der Hauptfehler ist, dass der Absprung mit den Ellenbogen abgefedert wird...": Was genau meinst Du damit? Und kannst Du vielleicht nochmal genauer drauf eingehen, wie man es richtig macht?

Hab Dank & Gruesse!


----------



## Marc B (11. Oktober 2015)

Hi  Wenn man eine Absprungrampe aus den Ellenbogen abfedert, verhindert man einen aktiven Absprung. Passiert dies unbewusst kann es passieren, dass das Vorderrad in der Flugphase direkt absagt und man frontlastig wird. Racer drücken auch mal absichtlich Sprünge weg, da sie schnell wieder auf dem Boden sein wollen (also kein "sich Abdrücken" für eine längere Flugphase).

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Das zweite Video, neue Methodik beim Bunny Hop:


----------



## scratch_a (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde es eher "schlucken" nennen. Können sich manche in dieser Situtation besser vorstellen. 
Allerdings verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum beim "Racer Syle" die Gefahr eines absackendes VR nicht besteht und man den Kontakt zu den Pedalen nicht verliert. Beim aktiven Absprung mit einen Art "Manual Impuls" kann ich es ja noch nachvollziehen, auch wenn es bei mir immer noch nicht jedes mal funktioniert


----------



## Marc B (18. Oktober 2015)

Okay, dann mache ich das Ganze komplett - hier Teil #3 und #4 der Serie (im letzten zum Teil Aufnahmen vom Frühjahr mit dabei wegen Streckensperrung dank nasser Witterung):



Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MaxBas (23. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
ich habe gerade diese Video zum Thema: Sicheres überfahren von Wurzeln gefunden.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Kero81 (24. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich hab da auf einem unserer Hometrails eine Stelle die ich irgendwie nicht so fahren kann wie ich gerne würde. Und zwar ist da ein umgefallener Baum, dahinter eine kleine Landefläche und dann geht direkt links rum in eine kleine Abfahrt. Ich würde gerne schon von dem Baum nach links in die Schräge der Abfahrt springen, traue mich das aber nicht so richtig. Kann ich das iwie "trocken" üben?! Ich hatte von dem Trail schonmal ein Video gemacht, ich fügs mal an damit ihr euch das auch anschauen könnt wie das da genau aussieht. Ab Minute 03:15 kommt der Sprung. Würd mich über n bissl hilfe von euch freuen. =)


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Oktober 2015)

Die "kleine Abfahrt" ist doch die Landung. Einfach reinspringen. Müsste sogar ohne Beikdrehung gehen, wenn du ein wenig diagonal anfährst.


----------



## Kero81 (26. Oktober 2015)

Jo, war gestern beim Spaziergang nochmal an der Stelle. Müsste wirklich wo gehen wie Du sagst. Evtl. n bissl Erde aufschütten um weiter links abspringen zu können. 
Aber nochmal generell... Wie kann ich dann sowas mit Bikedrehung üben? Einfach am "Sprung" selbst oder wie?!


----------



## Asrael (26. Oktober 2015)

Aufschütten ist scheisse. Wenn jeder an Stellen die er nicht packt an Trails rumbastelt gibt's bald nurnoch waldautobahnen. 

Zur eigentlichen frage:
Vor dem Hip fährst du eine leichte Kurve, dann springst du ab und neigst dich der Kurve entgegen, gleichzeitig lenkst du ein und drehst deine Hüfte um das Bike auszurichten. 
Eigentlich wie ein whip ohne das Bike wieder auszurichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (1. November 2015)

Hab heute geschafft! Hatte auf dem besagten Trail zwei Stellen die mit immer "Angst" gemacht haben. Habs heute mehrfach versucht, bis es dann letztendlich geklappt hat. =) Auch ohne am Trail rumzubasteln.


----------



## MaxBas (1. November 2015)

Ich mag deinen hometrail.Glückwunsch zum erreichen der Ziele. Ich hab mir heute auch 2-3 Sachen vorgenommen für den Winter.


----------



## Kero81 (1. November 2015)

Danke, ich bin auch Stolz wie Oskar! Wobei die Dinger immernoch total mikrig sind. Aber man fängt ja immer klein an. =)


----------



## Chickino (5. November 2015)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Danke, ich bin auch Stolz wie Oskar! Wobei die Dinger immernoch total mikrig sind. Aber man fängt ja immer klein an. =)


Du wirst doch nicht an unserem Trail rumbasteln ;-) Da muss man nichts aufschütten. Die Sprünge sind zwar nicht hoch, trotz allem ist die Strecke technisch sehr anspruchsvoll und man muss die Stellen schon einige male abgefahren sein um sie flüssig zu fahren. Ein Tipp kann ich dir geben, fahr mal nach Stromberg, dort kann man wirklich gut springen üben. War letzte Woche das erste mal da. Für jeden etwas dabei und man kann sich ran tasten. Und was du noch machen kannst, fahr mal eine Runde mit Philipp und mir dann können wir an den besagten Stellen auch mal anhalten und üben.


----------



## Kero81 (5. November 2015)

Beeee Chickino, hab da nix aufgeschüttet. Aber selbst wenn ich da n bissl Erde hin gemacht hätte. hätte ich die wieder weg gemacht.  Phillip müßte ja auch eigentlich wieder Fit sein. Den hab ich ehrlich gesagt durch seine Auszeit n bissl aus den Augen verloren. Ich würd gern mal mit Phil UND Dir fahren.  Stromberg behalte ich mir im Hinterkopf!


----------



## Chickino (5. November 2015)

Kein Problem.  Dann müssen wir mal einen Termin ausmachen.  Wenn alles klappt werde ich am Sonntagmorgen eine Runde biken gehen.


----------



## Kero81 (5. November 2015)

Sonntag klinkt gut. Alles weitere dann per PN. =)


----------



## G.Heim (12. November 2015)

@Kero81 kannst du dich hier mal vom Acker machen . Du vermüllst diese schöne Sammlung. Marc und einige andere haben hier was Tolles aufgebaut.


----------



## Kero81 (12. November 2015)

Schlechten Sex gehabt?! Wo kann ich denn nach Hilfe/Tipps fragen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spunkt (12. November 2015)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Schlechten Sex gehabt?! Wo kann ich denn nach Hilfe/Tipps fragen?!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## Kero81 (12. November 2015)

Marc is hier wohl einiger der wenigen die was im Kopf und aufm Kasten haben... :-D


----------



## Marc B (12. November 2015)

Ich bin jetzt mit einer eigenen Kamera bewaffnet unterwegs, hoffe die Ergebnisse gefallen Euch


----------



## MaxBas (15. November 2015)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle herzlich für eure Arbeit und Mühe bedanken. Durch Threads wie diesen ist es für Anfänger wie mich möglich Techniken leichter und schneller zu lernen. Ein echter Lernkurvenbechleuniger


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. November 2015)

Zu den Steilrampen: Der Rat ist immer, quer zur Steigung anzufahren und dann die weitere gezeigte Technik anzuwenden. Auf engen Trails geht es aber oft darum, direkt in der Diretissima anzufahren. Dageht nichts quer.
Ich habe mir da meine eigene Technik ausgearbeitet. Aber welche wird dafür eigentlich "offiziell" gelehrt?


----------



## Marc B (16. November 2015)

@Oldie-Paul Wer eine stufenlos versenkbare Variostütze hat, kann diese nutzen, um sich besser auf die Sattelspitze setzen zu können. Ansonsten auf die Zehenspitzen stellen mit dem Fuß, der sich auf dem Boden abstützt!

Achja, neues Video am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0ppy (16. November 2015)

Sehr schönes Video, gut erklärt und vorgeführt. Werde ich auch mal üben


----------



## Toolkid (16. November 2015)

@Marc B ich weiß es ist der Kameraposition und dem Hang geschuldet, aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass du dich hinter dem Rad verstecken willst. Ansonsten hast du die Technik gut erklärt und vorgeführt.


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul Wer eine stufenlos versenkbare Variostütze hat, kann diese nutzen, um sich besser auf die Sattelspitze setzen zu können. Ansonsten auf die Zehenspitzen stellen mit dem Fuß, der sich auf dem Boden abstützt!
> 
> [...]



Vielleicht habe ich dich falsch verstanden: Aber das geht doch wohl auch mit ner "normalen" Stütze ?


----------



## Marc B (17. November 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich dich falsch verstanden: Aber das geht doch wohl auch mit ner "normalen" Stütze ?



Ja, meinte ich auch so  Da muss man sich meistens auf die Zehnspitzen stellen, damit man gut auf die Sattelspitze kommt ohne Variostütze, hehe.


----------



## Marc B (17. November 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


> @Marc B ich weiß es ist der Kameraposition und dem Hang geschuldet, aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass du dich hinter dem Rad verstecken willst. Ansonsten hast du die Technik gut erklärt und vorgeführt.



Hm, könnte sein  Nee, ich denke es ist so besser zu halten, als wenn es hinter mir steht. Außerdem ist ja auch ein schickes Bike (Geschmackssache)!


----------



## Das-Licht (20. November 2015)

off topic:

Hallo Marc,

ich finde es toll und lobenswert, dass Du richtig viel Arbeit und Mühe investierst, um Anderen etwas Fahrtechnik zu vermitteln. Auch wenn ein Video niemals einen Live-Kurs ersetzen kann, so eignen sich, zumindest Deine allermeisten Filme, Erlerntes zu vertiefen a´la "wie war das nochmal genau?" , oder den Willen zu stärken "das will ich auch können". Herzlichen Dank für diese Möglichkeit.
Du wünschtest Feedback zu Deinem neuen Konzept:
Die Videos mit Kameramann sind deutlich besser. Die Bildqualität und die Vertonung sind nur ein - nicht unwichtiger Nebenaspekt - um die Filme professionell zu machen. In den selbstgedrehten Filmen bist Du nicht nur auf Deine Übung konzentriert, sondern auch auf Deine Kamera. Das wirkt manchmal etwas unsauber - nicht fahrtechnisch, das kann ich als Laie nicht beurteilen - sondern filmtechnisch. Beim Filmen mit Kameramann wurde bei den Übungen mitgezogen und geschwenkt, auch mal gezoomt oder ein Bildausschnitt auf das Wesentliche reduziert und verschiedene Ansichten und Perspektiven gewählt. Der Unterschied für den Betrachter ist, dass die mit Kameramann gefilmten Tutorials auch Welche sind. Die selbstgefilmten Anleitungen sind so wie viele - insbesondere englischsprachige Filme - mit der Wirkung auf den Betrachter "guck mal, was ich Tolles kann". Blickwinkel, Bildausschnitt, Bildqualität, Ton und Ansage (hier ja nicht aus dem off, sondern live mit allen Nebengeräuschen wie Luft holen, ächzen, Wind, Fahrgeräusch, etc.) lenken den Blick vom Wesentlichen ab und erschweren dem Laien, die Essenz der Übung zu erfassen. Das Selbstfilmen mag bei Schminktipps noch funktionieren, doch ein dynamisches Lehrvideo muss meiner Ansicht nach einem anderen Anspruch gerecht werden. Deshalb finde ich die letzten, selbstgedrehten Tutorials, filmtechnisch, verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. November 2015)

Wenn die Kameraposition gut ist, gelingen manchmal auch selbstgedrehte Videos. Aber die Vertonung sollte danach geschehen. Dann sieht man wenigstens, was genau passiert und kann die verbale Info zum richtigen Zeitpunkt setzen. Ich finde die Videos von Kurt Exenberger in dieser Beziehung optimal. Er wiederholt auch nicht ständig das einmal Gesagte.
Das schreckliche Gegenteil sind viele US-Lehrvideos. Labern, labern, labern und in den letzen 10 Sekunden von fünf Minuten dann eine Aktion. 
Die Floskel "ganz wichtig" solltest du vielleicht einmal pro Video bringen. Achte einmal drauf.


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Danke für Euer Feedback  Ich werde sicher auch mal wieder einen Filmer engagieren, das Ganze ist aber auch eine Preisfrage - vielleicht wisst Ihr, was selbstständige Filmer so nehmen (und bei mir sind es sehr gute Freunde, da ist das natürlich nicht ganz so wie wenn ich eine Angentur engagieren würde etc.).

Das Feedback auf youtube ist super, das ermutigt mich weiter zu machen mit den Selfmade-Clips. Dennoch werde ich es stetig verbessern, also Perspektiven, Laberei etc. etc. 

Letzter Teil von meinem ersten Drehtag alleine im Wald:


----------



## Marc B (25. November 2015)

Wahrscheinlich mein erstes und einziges englisches Video


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2016)

Schön produzierte neue Video bei der BIKE, Top-Fahrer dabei  Inhaltlich gibt es a bissl was, das ich suboptimal finde (oben-hinten bei BH etc.; Schwerpunkt weit nach hinten verlagern in Steilabfahrt; Bike neigen nur aus den Armen).:

*http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/videos-fahrtechnik-special-xxl/a29587.html*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Januar 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich mein erstes und einziges englisches Video


Ha, du bist niedlich. Da fährst du gefühlte 10 km auf dem Einrad, bevor du erklärst, wie man nach vorn oder hinten absteigt. Als ich es gelernt habe (zu meinem Abschied aus dem Berusfsleben), bin ich wenigstens 100 x kunstvoll abgestiegen, bevor ich nur fünf Meter geschafft hatte. Ich habe damals nach jedem Feierabend 15 Minuten trainiert. Nach einem viertel Jahr konnte ich das fahren, was unsere 10-jährige Nachbarin in zwei Stunden gelernt hat. Beim Wheelie hilft mir das aber bisher gar nicht. 
Und - Einradfahren verlernt man auch wieder!


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2016)

Ja, stimmt Einradeln ist was Eigenes, das hilft nicht für Wheelies. Aber es macht eine Menge Spaß  Habe es mit 12 oder 13 gelernt, leider nicht in 2 Stunden, ein paar Wochen habe ich gebraucht. Andere habe ich erlebt, die es echt ziemlich schnell konnten


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Januar 2016)

Was halten denn die Experten hiervon ? Scheint mir sehr anfängerfreundlich zu sein, also bestimmt nicht schlecht um überhaupt erstmal eine Idee von der Bewegung zu bekommen.


----------



## Marc B (20. Januar 2016)

@FastFabi93 Zeige ich in meinen Videos auch so, also step by step die Bewegung für VR und HR hoch, dann zusammen führen als Wippe und dann noch schneller - schwupps hat man einen Bunny Hop.

Was ich etwas kritisch sehe, ist wenn die Leute immer direkt an Hindernissen trainieren. Weil viele sich lange suboptimale Bewegungsabläufe einprogrammiert haben, sprich das Reissen aus den Armen bzw. hinten das Anfersen. Diese rufen sie dann bei Hindernisse automatisch ab.

Sich mit dem Handy, Ipad etc. zu filmen hilft da sehr, dann step by step die alten Bewegungen durch saubere Techniken ersetzen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2016)

Kann es sein, dass er es hier bei den Fahrszenen nie so macht wie beim Demonstrieren im Stand (Sattel klemmen, siehe Vorschaubild)?

Wäre meines Erachtens auch übertrieben, das Bike muss sich ja noch bewegen können.


----------



## Der_Graue (1. Februar 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass er es hier bei den Fahrszenen nie so macht wie beim Demonstrieren im Stand (Sattel klemmen, siehe Vorschaubild)?
> 
> Wäre meines Erachtens auch übertrieben, das Bike muss sich ja noch bewegen können.



Also, Blutergüsse an der Innenseite der Oberschenkel, in Höhe des Sattels, sind ein Zeichen für
die richtige Handhabung von "Saddle Gripping"
Hmm..., wer glaubt wird seelig


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Februar 2016)

...so ein Quatsch.


----------



## MaxBas (3. Februar 2016)

mir haben die GMBN Videos sehr geholfen , aber das Ding lasse ich aus


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Februar 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Was halten denn die Experten hiervon ? Scheint mir sehr anfängerfreundlich zu sein, also bestimmt nicht schlecht um überhaupt erstmal eine Idee von der Bewegung zu bekommen.


 

Ich hab ein Hindernis gebraucht, um überhaupt mal das Vorderrad nen halben Meter zu heben. Aber ich bin auch kein "Experte"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (12. Februar 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> mir haben die GMBN Videos sehr geholfen , aber das Ding lasse ich aus



Aber hallo, das ist doch insgesamt einfach nur Käse und falsch! Auch bei "schnellen Geraden", wie er das nennt, ist man in der Aktivposition sicherer als mit dem unsäglichen Klemmen!

1 Bein anlehnen - jo. 2 Beine "anlehnen" = klemmen = no-go!


----------



## ron101 (14. Februar 2016)

Ist halt oldschool, vor 20 Jahre mit meinem ersten Bike welches eine Rahmengeometrie wie ein Rennrad hatte und kein schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze, war dies eine gängige Praktik mit dem Sattel zwischen den Schenkeln klemmen.
Heutzutage schaut dies natürlich anders aus.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Jojo10 (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo

Ich schau die Gmbn Sachen auch gerne. Ob das mit dem Klemmen des Sattels jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht....hey der Mann hat immerhin zwei World Cup Downhill Rennen gewonnen. Da halte ich mich mit meiner Bewertung mal zurück .

Gruß


----------



## MaxBas (14. Februar 2016)

das macht GMBN auch aus. Echte Profis, die aus der Praxis wissen was wichtig ist, die es aber ganz bodenständig und gut erklären, sodass es mir Anfänger sehr schnell Fortschritte bringt.


----------



## Marc B (18. Februar 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich schau die Gmbn Sachen auch gerne. Ob das mit dem Klemmen des Sattels jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht....hey der Mann hat immerhin zwei World Cup Downhill Rennen gewonnen. Da halte ich mich mit meiner Bewertung mal zurück .
> 
> Gruß



Der Punkt in dem Sattelklemm-Video ist ja der, dass er ihn nur in der Trockenübung so klemmt und auf den Fahrszenen nie 

P.S.: Gute Fahrer geben nicht immer die besten Tipps, das ist leider so. Marc Beaumont hat den Job bei GMBN super gemacht, auch wenn inhaltlich ein paar Sachen nicht so ideal waren in meinen Augen. Andere Tipps dafür umso besser


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Februar 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> (Sattel klemmen, siehe Vorschaubild)


IMHO absolut dämlich und schränkt mehr ein, als es hilft (ausser es geht um nen suicide oder so)!
Wenn meine Freundin das macht, bekommt die immer etwas zu hören und das weiss sie auch.

Auch wenn es (scheinbar) um den Stand geht, finde ich es dennoch wenig hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iznogoud (12. März 2016)

Bunny Hop. Super erklärt!


----------



## everywhere.local (18. März 2016)

puh 14 min sind ziemlich anstrengend für ne Technik, die man in 5 Sätzen erklären kann


----------



## MaxBas (23. März 2016)

Kurzes Video zu Kurventechnik


----------



## Marc B (25. März 2016)

Finde ich immer interessant die Videos von ihm


----------



## MaxBas (25. März 2016)

Es wäre hilfreich gewesen, wenn er noch etwas dazu gesagt hätte, wie diese Beschleunigung vor dem Sprung erfolgen soll. Ich tippe mal durch "pumpen und einfedern des Fahrwerks. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## dragonjackson (28. März 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Finde ich immer interessant die Videos von ihm


hmmm... erklärt er gerade den Doppler Effekt mit dem Sound in der Kurve?! 
was er aussagt ist, die beschleunigung durch aktives abdrücken, oder? eigentlich "nur" die flüssige bewegung während des gesamten vorgangs, oder?


----------



## Marc B (5. April 2016)

Mal zwei neue deutsche Clips 

Tragetechnik mit Kerstin Kögler


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. April 2016)

Bei 0:53 hat er aber das falsche Bein vorn.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. April 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bei 0:53 hat er aber das falsche Bein vorn.


Das tröstet mich jetzt ein wenig.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. April 2016)

Nobody is perfect.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. April 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bei 0:53 hat er aber das falsche Bein vorn.



Wieso?  Wechsle das auch nie, macht in der Praxis so gut wie niemand.

LG,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. April 2016)

Heisst doch 'Lehrvideo'. Lehren sollte man es mMn dann auch 'richtig'. Meine Schüler wechseln sauber.


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2016)

Meine Teilnehmer*innen wechseln nicht, das lenkt nur ab - es gibt wichtigere Dinge, die man sich bei Kurventechniken step by step aneignen muss  (z.B. die dynamische Fußarbeit aka dynamic footwork).


----------



## Karl-Theodor (6. April 2016)

evtl. redet ihr von unterschiedlichen Kurventrechniken? 

Ich erkenne bei dem Video zumindest eine "normale" Kurvenfahrt. Da ist ein Wechsel der Kurbelstellung zumindest nach meiner Auffassung kontraproduktiv, insofern bin ich bei @Marc B.
Die sog. Sporttechnik sehe ich hier nicht, und ich vermute, dass @Robert-Ammersee diese erkannt hat.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. April 2016)

Ne, nicht Sporttechnik. Wenn der kurvenäußere Fuß vorne ist, dreht sich der Oberkörper -und damit das Rad- leichter in die Kurve.

Besonders in engen Kurven/Serpentinen für Anfänger eine echte Erleichterung -auch, weil Lenker und Knie sich nicht im Weg sind.

Kann ja jeder mal für sich ausprobieren: im Teller (Kreis-/Kurvendurchmesser = Fahrradlänge) fahren. Dabei mal kurveninneres und mal kurvenäußeres Bein vorn. Da merkt man es eigentlich schon ganz gut.

Aber jeder lehrt eben ein wenig anders und jeder achtet auf was anderes.


----------



## Karl-Theodor (6. April 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ne, nicht Sporttechnik. Wenn der kurvenäußere Fuß vorne ist, dreht sich der Oberkörper -und damit das Rad- leichter in die Kurve.
> 
> Besonders in engen Kurven/Serpentinen für Anfänger eine echte Erleichterung.
> 
> Aber jeder lehrt eben ein wenig anders und jeder achtet auf was anderes.



du hast aber schon das Video gesehen? Eine enge Kurve / Serpentine kann ich da nicht erkennen...

aber wie du schon selbst schreibst, jeder lehrt ein wenig anders... ich hoffe nur, dass die Schüler das dann immer kapieren, wenn sie unterschiedliche Aussagen bekommen... und das nun ganz ohne


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. April 2016)

Meine TeilnehmerInnen bekommen keine unterschiedliche Aussagen von mir.


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2016)

Gerade bei Anfängern ist es suboptimal, sie parallel zum neuen Input was die Kurventechik angeht auch noch in ihre "falsche" Fußstellung zu zwingen - nicht umsonst fühlt man sich mit dem intuitiv ausgewählten "Schoko-Fuß" sicherer und wohler auf dem Bike (man lernt besser, wenn man sich wohl fühlt). Das Pedalwechseln lenkt auch von anderen existenziellen Handlungen bei der neu zu lernenden Kurventechnik ab. Zudem könnte bei verblocktem Gelände beim Wechsel des Pedals dieses oder der Kurbelarm aufkommen.

In der Theorie mag der Pedalwechsel vorteilhaft sein, in der Lernpraxis gibt es entscheidende Nachteile und auch bei den Profis im Einsatz macht das niemand (weder Schurter, Gwin oder sonst wer  )

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. April 2016)

Ich habe da die Erfahrungen gemacht, das sich gerade Anfänger leichter tun, wenn der 'richtige' Fuß vorn ist.. 

Aber viele Wege führen bekanntlich nach Rom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. April 2016)

Das stimmt, es gibt mehr als einen Weg. Ich habe über die Jahre auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht und dementsprechend meine Lehre angepasst. Pedalwechsel sehe ich deswegen sehr kritisch, gerade wenn man die Leute darauf prägt. Wenn dann würde ich es Kandidaten, die das so vorziehen, als Option anbieten, auch wenn ich selber so nie fahren würde


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. April 2016)

Ok. Das kann sein: ich fahre mit Fusswechsel.


----------



## Asrael (6. April 2016)

Also wir sprechen hier tatsächlich von einem fußwechsel nach vorn? 
Den kurvenäußeren Fuß nach unten zu nehmen macht, vor allem bei großen und schweren fahrern sinn, aber warum will ich denn die Füße wechseln und dann in die waagerechte bringen? 
1. Es dauert länger als den Fuß nur runter zu nehmen 
2. Der schwerpunkt bleibt weiter hoch und das rad lässt sich auch nicht besser neigen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. April 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Gerade bei Anfängern ist es suboptimal, sie parallel zum neuen Input was die Kurventechik angeht auch noch in ihre "falsche" Fußstellung zu zwingen - nicht umsonst fühlt man sich mit dem intuitiv ausgewählten "Schoko-Fuß" sicherer und wohler auf dem Bike (man lernt besser, wenn man sich wohl fühlt).


Da bin ich als lernender ganz anderer meinung. Was nutzt es mir, wenn ich die schokoseite beherrsche und bei der anderen kurvenrichtung schon vorher in stress komme, weil es ja die gurkenkurve ist? Da erzeugt schon die angst vor dem fehler denselbigen.
Ich habe irgendwann beschlossen, alle neuen übungen erst einmal nur mit der gurkenrichtung anzufangen. Wenn ich es da kann, ist die andere sehr viel leichter zu ergänzen.


> Das Pedalwechseln lenkt auch von anderen existenziellen Handlungen bei der neu zu lernenden Kurventechnik ab. Zudem könnte bei verblocktem Gelände beim Wechsel des Pedals dieses oder der Kurbelarm aufkommen.


Wenn in der schokokurve innen ein großer stein liegt, nutzt mir mein gewohnter fuß rechts vorn auch nichts. Er muss hoch. Und ob ich ihn vorwärts oder rückwärts hoch nehme, muss ich auch noch entscheiden.


> In der Theorie mag der Pedalwechsel vorteilhaft sein, in der Lernpraxis gibt es entscheidende Nachteile und auch bei den Profis im Einsatz macht das niemand (weder Schurter, Gwin oder sonst wer  )


Profis im einsatz scheren mich doch nicht die bohne! Mir hilft es sehr, dass der fußwechsel einen guten rhythmus in die kurvenfahrt bringt und die schulter automatisch richtig eindreht. Wenn das dann in fleisch und blut übergegangen ist, kann man den fußwechsel auch einmal vergessen, genauso wie man die sattelstütze irgendwann oben lässt, obwohl man früher damit sofort verweigert hätte.
Sicher soll man nichts falsches lernen. Aber sicher lernen und dann optimieren schont auch den kopf. Bekanntlich geht ohne den nichts.


----------



## Asrael (7. April 2016)

Das mit dem fußwechsel ist echt quatsch. Es bringt wenig und macht dich langsam. Hoch und runter okay, aber nicht nach vorn. 
Viel wichtiger ist es wirklich tief runter zu gehen und die beine möglichst breit zu machen, dadurch kann man das rad wesentlich besser neigen. Das kurveninnere knie dann ans oberrohr...


----------



## Asrael (7. April 2016)

Hier noch mal schön vor und nachteile gegenüber gestellt 
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/zeps-how-to-mythbusters-and-how-to-learn-2015.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. April 2016)

Asrael schrieb:


> ...und macht dich langsam. Hoch und runter okay, aber nicht nach vorn.
> ...


Hoch/runter sind genauso 180Grad wie vor/zurück. 
Da viele Wege bekanntlich nach Rom führen, ist es immer wieder schön, wenn Methoden und Lehrmeinungen (schulst Du auch? Auch so!?) anderer FT-Kollegen als 'Quatsch' tituliert werden. Danke.


----------



## Asrael (7. April 2016)

Nein es sind 90 grad ich gehe ja von der grundstellung aus.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. April 2016)

Asrael schrieb:


> Nein es sind 90 grad ich gehe ja von der grundstellung aus.


Wenn Du in einer Folge von rechts-links Kurven zwischendrin in die Grundstellung gehts, sind es 180.


----------



## Asrael (7. April 2016)

Wirklich kurve an kurve ist doch meist reine Theorie und wenn doch ist man meistens viel zu schnell um den fuß zu wechseln. 
Es mag mit dem fußwechsel ja funktionieren wenn man sich immer sicher innerhalb seiner komfortzone bewegt, aber mal ehrlich, das macht doch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. April 2016)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wirklich kurve an kurve ist doch meist reine Theorie und wenn doch ist man meistens viel zu schnell um den fuß zu wechseln.
> ...


Kommst mal mit in den Vinschgau: Montani, PP, HH...reine Praxis! 
Das, was @Oldie-Paul beschrieben hat, bekomme ich auch als Feedback meiner TeilnehmerInnen.


----------



## Max141111 (7. April 2016)

Also ich denke, die unterschiedlichen Herangehensweisen hängen damit zusammen, wozu der Fahrer die waagerechte Pedalstellung nutzt. Für mich persönlich gibt es eigentlich nur folgende Gründe:
- Energie sparen, da es die Kurve zulässt
- Rasche Kurvenfolge lässt kein Wechsel zu
- Kurve/Anlieger wird gepumpt
- Hinterrad wird versetzt

Punkt 1 und 2 schließen ein Kurbeln per se aus. Bei Punkt 3 würde ich auch nie wechseln, normalerweise pumpe ich auf der geraden schließlich auch mit dem selben Fuß vorne. Außerdem verlangen Anlieger kein großes Eindrehen des Oberkörpers, welches einen Fußwechsel rechtfertigt.
Bei Punkt 4 versetze ich (und so ziemlich alle die ich nun in Videos beobachtet habe) mit dem Standardfuß in beide Kurvenrichtungen.

Das Argument Knie/Lenkerfreiheit zieht eigentlich nur bei extrem langsamen Kurven/Serpentinen, da würde ich wohl immer die oben/unten Stellung fahren, allein schon weil in Serpentinen auf der Innenseite meist Platzmangel unterm Pedal ist.

Fazit: Für MICH wäre es sehr beschneidend beigebracht zu bekommen, dass es "richtig" wäre, immer den Fuß zu wechseln.

Wie handhaben denn die "Wechsler" Punkt 1 und 2?


----------



## Marc B (7. April 2016)

@Oldie-Paul Redest Du vom Fußwechsel vorne-hinten oder oben-unten? ;-) Gurkenkurve und Gurkenrichtung verwirrt mich jetzt auch etwas  Eine schwache Seite bei der Kurvenrichtung hat ja jeder eigentlich (meistens rechts), das ist für den Kopf schon Challenge genug. Jetzt noch als Anfänger in der generellen "falschen" Pedalstellung (ungewohnter Fuß vorne) zu üben halte ich für kontraproduktiv.

Ich gebe ja über 200 Kurse pro Jahr, da sammelt man seine Erfahrungen, hehe.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (7. April 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich gebe ja über 200 Kurse pro Jahr (...)


Quantität ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Qualität!
Und wenn einer als Guide auf der Aida jeden Tag im Jahr 50 Touris durchschleust, hat der dann mehr Rechte auf "DIE" eine Technik?


----------



## Marc B (7. April 2016)

@Alpe7 Qualität ist entscheidend beim Coaching, das ist sicher so. Jemand der hauptberuflich Coach ist, kommt auf mehr Kurstage und dementsprechend hat auch mehr Möglichkeiten verschiedene Techniken / Methoden anzuwenden (was über die Jahre eh passiert). Zudem sieht man mehr Teilnehmer*innen und deren häufig vorkommenden Fehlangewohnheiten / Fehlerbilder.

Recht auf DIE Technik hat auch niemand. Austausch und Kritik gehören zusammen und da ist es normal, wenn man unterschiedlicher Meinung ist. Und die kann man auch äußern, ist ja kein persönlicher Twist dann, sondern eine sachliche Diskussion.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Der_Graue (8. April 2016)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Quantität ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Qualität!
> Und wenn einer als Guide auf der Aida jeden Tag im Jahr 50 Touris durchschleust, hat der dann mehr Rechte auf "DIE" eine Technik?



Häää..., was geht denn hier ab ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2016)

Mein neues Video  Werde jetzt viel filmen immer!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Mai 2016)

Das Video gefällt mir. Gut und kompakt erklärt.
Der sattel ist grundsätzlich unten oder?
Wie oft hast du den hund schon übergemangelt, dass er so respektvoll abstand hält?


----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2016)

Biggi wartet nur brav auf mich  Danke für Dein Feedback! Sattel runter hilft ungemein dabei, ja. Es geht auch mit Sattel oben, braucht dann noch mehr Dynamik (Marco Fontana macht das häufig schön vor mit seinem XC-Worldcup-Bike)!


----------



## DietmarS (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Marc,

klasse Sache das Du wieder Videos produzierst.

Kann es sein, das die "neue" Methode tief und hinten auch für 29er besser geeignet ist? Auf deinem Video sieht es so aus das das Vorderrad so einfacher hoch geht. 

Um Kommentaren vorzubeugen:
Ich weiß das Marc in dem Video kein 29er fährt. 

Viele Grüße, 
Dietmar


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Mai 2016)

Thanks! Ich fand den Hinweis auf den Bunnyhop hilfreich. Ich starte ihn nämlich nach hinten oben und ziehe dann mit den Fersen ran. Habe nie darüber nachgedacht, weil es funktioniert. Werde aber jetzt mal die Methode hinten tief und dann raus springen probieren.


----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2016)

Danke für Euer Feedback 

@DietmarS Ja, also immer wenn ich das mit einem 29er mache, geht das super! Sind in meinen Kursen meistens wendige 29er, zB. von Specialized. 

@Nico Laus Ja, probier das ruhig mal aus! Das Video dazu habe ich auch hier im IBC (Klick)!

Viele Grüße, 
Marc


----------



## breznsoizer (20. Mai 2016)

@Marc B Auch von mir mal ein Danke für die ganzen Videos und Tipps - ich schau immer mal wieder hier rein und probier dann, für mich relevante Sachen umzusetzen!  Schätze, es gibt hier viele Mitleser, die nicht kommentieren, aber sich über die Tipps und Vids freuen!
Ich werd bei Gelegenheit gleich mal die "L" - Methode beim Manual - Impuls ausprobiern - bin nämlich auch mit nem 29er (Cube AMS120) unterwegs und das ist schon etwas "träger" in die Luft zu bekommen als mein Hardtail (auf "kurz" getrimmtes 97er Zaskar).


----------



## DietmarS (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe heute Nachmittag die neue Version des Manual wie von Marc beschrieben geübt. Mein 29er, ebenfalls ein Cube AMS 120, ging wesentlich besser in den Manual. Auch ließ sich das Vorderrad deutlich höher heben.

Werde diese Version weiter üben, da ich mir davon mehr Erfolg verspreche und vermutlich auch den Bunny Hop einfacher hin bekomme. 

Also üben, üben, üben 

Viele Grüße, 
Dietmar


----------



## D0wnhill (21. Mai 2016)

Wow,paar von den Videos sind richtig heavy !
Was geht den bitte bei Chris Smith,der is ja mal annormal unterwegs in einem Video ?!? 
Bin auf jeden Fall geflasht,Respekt für die Moves die da gezeigt werden 

Womit beginnt man da als absoluter Anfänger,echt mit diesen Manuals ?
Bin früher mal bissen auf dem Hinterrad gefahren wenn es ging,aber bei mir war das eher so ne verkrampfte,wacklige Angelegenheit 
Oder wir haben immer so voll Stops mit dem Vorderrad gemacht,und dann hinten so hoch wies geht,und auch so Mini Bunnyhops,aber echt voll auf low level 
Das was man da sieht is einfach mal übles Handling mit dem Bike,die leben das ja richtig !!!
Besonders manche Jumps fand ich echt crazy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (24. Mai 2016)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Wow,paar von den Videos sind richtig heavy !
> Was geht den bitte bei Chris Smith,der is ja mal annormal unterwegs in einem Video ?!?
> Bin auf jeden Fall geflasht,Respekt für die Moves die da gezeigt werden
> 
> ...


Made my day


----------



## D0wnhill (24. Mai 2016)

Asrael schrieb:


> Made my day



Du sorry,aber dieser Chris Smith is halt heavy von dem was ich gesehen habe 
Mein Post bezog sich jetzt auch nicht auf das  instructional video von dem was hier verlinkt wurde,bin aber dadurch an Highlight Videos von ihm gekommen,sick !







Kannte den nicht und habe sowas auch noch nie gesehen.Was ich halt krass finde,bei diesen Manuals ( Kenne ich vom Skaten den Ausdruck ),tritt er ja gar nicht mehr in die Pedalen.Also sprich der fährt mit dem Schwung weiter,und das sogar teilweise im Wald über hügeligen Untergrund usw.
Sehr sehr nice,sowas will ich auch bedingt mal testen 



PS: Bin über seine Videos and die Red Bull Urban Downhill Sachen gekommen,auch meeega crazy !!!


----------



## static (27. Mai 2016)

Hab ich auf diese Weise erklärt noch nicht gesehen:





Konnte mich auch selbst dabei erwischen, das Vorderrad zu stark zu entlasten...


----------



## MaxBas (28. Mai 2016)

sehr interessant.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Mai 2016)

Ja, das stimmt schon, was der Mann sagt. Ich mache das derzeit, wenn ich mit horizontaler Kurbelstellung fahre. Linkskurve: Rechts Pedal und dadurch rechtes Knie vorne, Rechtskurve: Linkes Pedal vorne und damit auch das linke Knie. In beiden Fällen drückt das Knie auch den Rahmen in die Kurve. Da beim rechtes Bein nicht die Schokoseite ist, ist das aber gar nicht so easy umzusetzen.


----------



## MaxBas (28. Mai 2016)

In diesem Video wird dem Problem begegnet indem man die Ellenbogen weit nach außen nimmt und somit die Schulternund das Gewicht  nach vorne bringt. dabei kann man dann die Fersen unten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2016)

Meine Tipps, falls der Wheelie noch nicht so recht klappen will:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Juni 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Meine Tipps, falls der Wheelie noch nicht so recht klappen will:


Das ist doch wirklich eines der besten wheelie-videos, die ich kenne. Alle wichtigen punkte erklärt und gezeigt, aber nicht unnötig wheelie show gefahren und romane erzählt.
Mein vorschlag (muss ich aber erst selber probieren ) statt "strecken, strecken, strecken" würde ich beim einleiten oberkörper vorn tief mit "arme--- (zutreten)---laaaang" mein altes hirn programmieren.


----------



## Marc B (1. Juni 2016)

@Oldie-Paul Danke, das freut mich sehr und Deinen Input werde ich auch austesten


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (9. Juni 2016)

Aus meiner Sicht ein gutes Video mit Erklärungen und Visualisierungen zu Fehlern beim Bunny Hop:


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2016)

Tipps zum Wallride, mal nicht alleine beim Dreh


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Juni 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Tipps zum Wallride, mal nicht alleine beim Dreh


...und immer schon querfeldein!


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ...und immer schon querfeldein!



Das ist ein öffentlicher Platz neben einem Spielplatz, also kein Querfeldein, aber natürlich auch kein offizielles Bikepark-Element. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Juni 2016)

Ich sehe keinen Weg.

Du solltest Dir Deiner Vorbildfunktion klar sein und keine Videos einstellen, wo die Zufahrt zu einem 'Wallride' über eine Wiese geht. Gibt schon genug Idioten, die so fahren, dass man den Rufen nach Bike-Verboten eigentlich nichts entgegensetzen kann. Danke.


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2016)

Im städtischen Bereich rumzuspielen hat ja wenig mit Biken im Wald zu tun. Aber wenn man es 100% strikt sieht, hast Du Recht. Gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme ist dabei m.E. das Wichtigste, an dem Spot läuft eigentlich nie jemand lang und wenn da Leute sind, würde ich den Wallride nicht mitnehmen. Vorbildfunktion ist richtig, das urbane Spielen hat mich als Kid selber inspiriert, jetzt gebe ich es weiter. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich mir dabei dann mehr Gedanken machen, ob es zum Querfeldein-Fahren animieren könnte.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Juni 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Im städtischen Bereich rumzuspielen hat ja wenig mit Biken im Wald zu tun. ...


Mein Post bezog sich auf das letze von Dir verlinkte (Post # 297) und von mir zitierte Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2016)

Genau, städtischer Spielplatz in einem Wohngebiet  Mit frisch gemähtem Rasen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Juni 2016)

Ok. Im Video schaut's aus wie eine Waldlichtung. Kommt nix vom angeblich urbanen Raum an.


----------



## Rage_Hard (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin hier im Fahrtechnik-Thread, dank Marc, Stammgast beim lesen und ich finde, daß der Marc auch mal einen Hundehaufen auf ner Wiese plattfahren darf. Es gibt, glaube ich, Schlimmeres. Bei MacAskills Videos beschwert sich auch keiner, im Gegenteil ...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. Juni 2016)

MacAskill fordert wohl kaum zum Nachmachen auf. 

Aber gut jetzt: ich glaube, Marc hat verstanden und ist in Zukunft etwas verantwortungsvoller.


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2016)

Schön erklärt:


----------



## doled (6. Juli 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mein neues Video  Werde jetzt viel filmen immer!


super video...den zuschauer auf der stufe find ich auch cool....auf wenn er etwas gelangweilt drein schaut


----------



## MaxBas (6. Juli 2016)

Bei schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten habe ich bei dieser Technik manchmal das Problem, dass ich zu sehr in Rücklage komme.


----------



## Marc B (7. Juli 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Bei schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten habe ich bei dieser Technik manchmal das Problem, dass ich zu sehr in Rücklage komme.



Bei Manuals oder Drops? 

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (11. August 2016)

....da kommt was #bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (12. August 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bei Manuals oder Drops?
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Marc


Ich glaube wenn ich bei der Droptechnik versehentlich eher die Manualtechnik mache  Hab jetzt Mal bewusst drauf geachtet. Danke.


----------



## Marc B (29. August 2016)

Was Neues


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2016)

Die ganze neue Serie mit Sascha und mir in Winterberg (Video #2 und hier die *Playlist*):


----------



## Marc B (26. Oktober 2016)

Was Neues


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Oktober 2016)

Bitte Marc, dreh das noch mal. Ich werde ja seekrank! Damit ist meine ganze aufmerksamkeit auf deine worte dahin.


----------



## Rage_Hard (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich verzweifle am Wheelie - übe schon ein halbes Jahr, fast jeden Tag ca. 10 Min.,
ohne mäßigen Erfolg 

Ich falle immer wieder zur Seite weg, obwohl ich mein Gewicht verlagere ...

1. Ist es zwingend notwendig, die Arme durchgestreckt zu lassen ?
   Ich habe das Gefühl, daß es mit gebeugten Armen etwas besser klappt, habe da mehr
   Spiel für Gewichtsverlagerung.

2. Hat es überhaupt Sinn mit 45 den Wheelie zu lernen, oder ist es einfach zu spät für solch einen
	komplexen Bewegungsablauf ? Seid ehrlich  !

Gruß
Rage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Oktober 2016)

Rage_Hard schrieb:


> 1. Ist es zwingend notwendig, die Arme durchgestreckt zu lassen ?
> Ich habe das Gefühl, daß es mit gebeugten Armen etwas besser klappt, habe da mehr
> Spiel für Gewichtsverlagerung.
> 
> ...



1. Nicht zwingend notwendig, aber dadurch wird es einfacher und entspannter.

2. Das Gehirn freut sich darüber was Neues zu lernen, egal ob 45 oder 25 als Alter!

Film doch mal Deine Versuche, dann können wir Dir besser Tipps geben.

Ride on,
marc


----------



## Rage_Hard (27. Oktober 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> 2. Das Gehirn freut sich darüber was Neues zu lernen, egal ob 45 oder 25 als Alter!


Das hast du sehr nett geschrieben, danke 

Ich probier das mal mit filmen


----------



## Marc B (6. November 2016)

Spontan was gefilmt


----------



## static (13. November 2016)

Kurzes Video zur Körperhaltung (tief/ locker/ angewinkelte Arme).
Nichts spektakuläres, aber super anschaulich gefilmt und dadurch auch für jeden Anfänger sofort verständlich:


----------



## Marc B (17. November 2016)

Was Neues von mir:


----------



## raufgehts (18. November 2016)

@Marc B 
Einfach mal Danke sagen, mach weiter so!


----------



## Marc B (19. November 2016)

raufgehts schrieb:


> @Marc B
> Einfach mal Danke sagen, mach weiter so!



Danke Dir, folgen noch tausend weitere Videos - die Liste ist lang ;-)

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Goddi8 (20. November 2016)

Rage_Hard schrieb:


> 2. Hat es überhaupt Sinn mit 45 den Wheelie zu lernen, oder ist es einfach zu spät für solch einen
> komplexen Bewegungsablauf ? Seid ehrlich  !
> 
> Gruß
> Rage



Zu spät, keine Chance mehr. Zu alt 
Mit 44 hätte es noch geklappt 
Der Kopf ist das Problem nicht der Körper. Auch wenn es blöd klingt, wenn du beim Üben 1/2 Mal abgestiegen bist, ist der Kopf bereit. Wir alten Säcke denken zu viel über das wie und die Konsequenzen nach.
Ablauf einprägen, vorsagen, Kopf aus und üben. Such dir eine leicht ansteigende Straße aus mit glattem Asphalt. Ich will Marc nicht widersprechen, aber Arme gerade war/ist für mich ein Must. Ich kipp gefühlt mit dem Rücken nach hinten (Bewegung kommt auch aus unterem Rücken) bis die Arme einrasten. Am Anfang nicht auf Meter üben sondern auf die saubere, stabile Auftaktbewegung.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2016)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Ich will Marc nicht widersprechen, aber Arme gerade war/ist für mich ein Must.



Wolltest Du da Mist oder Must schreiben?


----------



## Goddi8 (20. November 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wolltest Du da Mist oder Must schreiben?


Immer dieses Denglisch  must oder muss ist schon gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. November 2016)

Finde es auch ein "Must" für mich selber, aber manche Profi-Fahrer wie Wyn Master, der ein ziemlicher Wheelie-King ist, hat sie nicht gestreckt, also habe ich es mal so formuliert, dass es kein "must" ist, wenn man sich anders wohler fühlt ;-)

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Rage_Hard (22. November 2016)

das ehrt mich natürlich sehr, daß ich fahrtechnisch mit Wyn Master in Zusammenhang gebracht werde 
Was wollt Ihr Trinken ?


----------



## Rage_Hard (22. November 2016)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Am Anfang nicht auf Meter üben sondern auf die saubere, stabile Auftaktbewegung.
> Viel Spaß!



Das ist ein super Tipp ! Hat mich die Sache auch gleich entspannter angehen lassen, ohne diesen inneren Druck, mit
aller Gewalt Meter machen zu müssen. 

Was jetzt auch komisch ist, daß ich im stehen locker 10-15 Meter schaffe und trotz gebeugter Arme eigentlich gut korrigieren kann.
Was meint Ihr, weiter verfolgen oder ist es eher Schummelei  ?


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2016)

Im Stehen ist wenig zielführend, Dein Gewicht und Deine Hebel kannst Du viel besser nutzen, wenn Du Dich nach hinten lehnst im Sattelsitzend!


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2017)

Ein neues Video mal wieder


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2017)

Wieder was gefilmt, alleine im Wald auf dem alten Bike


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2017)




----------



## Marc B (29. März 2017)

Dieses Mal etwas, das ich selber nicht kann - Björn zeigt Euch den Back Wheel Hop:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAnt5YEEygM


----------



## Marc B (17. April 2017)

8 fortgeschrittene Moves:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2017)

Zum Thema Fersen


----------



## Marc B (10. November 2017)

Mehr mentale tipps als reine Fahrtechnik - Thema hohe Drops!


----------



## Der_Graue (11. November 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mehr mentale tipps als reine Fahrtechnik - Thema hohe Drops!


 
Danke für die Tipps!
Soll man die Drops nicht aktiv, dass heißt mit Körperspannung, überfahren?
So wurde mir das mal von Stefan Hermann beigebracht.
Bin schon lange nicht mehr wissentlich gedropt, werde es nächstes Jahr mal wieder angehen


----------



## Marc B (11. November 2017)

@BlackLupo danke für Dein Feedback  Es gibt ja mehrere Drop-Techniken, als sichere und vielseitig einsetzbar Variante hat sich der Floater Drop sehr bewährt! Du willst a) schnell und sicher in die Landungund b) verhindern, dass Dein VR absackt. Der Floater (das Bike smooth unter sich nach vorne gleiten lassen, die Arme werden kurz gerade) hilft dabei sehr, da man einen niedrigen KSP hat und sich so ideal "fallen lassen" kann! Ein aktives Abspringen lässt einen ja erst mal hoch kommen und man möchte eigentlich runter. Direkt mit Beinstreckung beim Überfahren der kante zu droppen geht auch, ist aber instabiler wegen des hohen KSP dann.

Hier ein Rampage-Floater-Foto:


----------



## Der_Graue (12. November 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> @BlackLupo danke für Dein Feedback  Es gibt ja mehrere Drop-Techniken, als sichere und vielseitig einsetzbar Variante hat sich der Floater Drop sehr bewährt! Du willst a) schnell und sicher in die Landungund b) verhindern, dass Dein VR absackt. Der Floater (das Bike smooth unter sich nach vorne gleiten lassen, die Arme werden kurz gerade) hilft dabei sehr, da man einen niedrigen KSP hat und sich so ideal "fallen lassen" kann! Ein aktives Abspringen lässt einen ja erst mal hoch kommen und man möchte eigentlich runter. Direkt mit Beinstreckung beim Überfahren der kante zu droppen geht auch, ist aber instabiler wegen des hohen KSP dann.
> 
> Hier ein Rampage-Floater-Foto:


 
Das leuchtet ein, werde beim nächsten Drop das Bike unter mich durchschieben


----------



## pytek (7. Mai 2019)

Marc B schrieb:


> Eine schwache Seite bei der Kurvenrichtung hat ja jeder eigentlich (meistens rechts), das ist für den Kopf schon Challenge genug. Jetzt noch als Anfänger in der generellen "falschen" Pedalstellung (ungewohnter Fuß vorne) zu üben halte ich für kontraproduktiv.
> 
> Ich gebe ja über 200 Kurse pro Jahr, da sammelt man seine Erfahrungen, hehe.
> 
> ...



Ich hab da mal ne Frage zum "Schoko Fuß".
Erstmal welche ist der Schoko Fuß? Wenn ich mal Skateboard oder Snowboard fahren würde, dann würde ich vorne mit meinem Rechtem Fuß fahren, der stärkere Fuß ist auch der Rechte. Bin Rechtshänder und Rechtsfuß.
Also wäre der "Schoko Fuß" Rechts?
Fahren tue ich schon immer aber mit meinem linken Fuß vorne. 
Welch Vorteile hätte ich, wenn ich wechseln würde. Ich denke am Anfang wäre es ziemlich ungewohnt bei Drops und Tables?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. Mai 2019)

pytek schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage zum "Schoko Fuß".
> Erstmal welche ist der Schoko Fuß? Wenn ich mal Skateboard oder Snowboard fahren würde, dann würde ich vorne mit meinem Rechtem Fuß fahren, der stärkere Fuß ist auch der Rechte. Bin Rechtshänder und Rechtsfuß.
> Also wäre der "Schoko Fuß" Rechts?
> Fahren tue ich schon immer aber mit meinem linken Fuß vorne.
> Welch Vorteile hätte ich, wenn ich wechseln würde. Ich denke am Anfang wäre es ziemlich ungewohnt bei Drops und Tables?



Genau, der Schokofuß ist quasi der "So stehe ich ohne Nachdenken und fühle mich wohl Fuß" ;-) 

Kein Wechseln notwendig, passt also alles!

Ride on,
Marc


----------

